# Rose unbeliebter als andere Direktversender?



## zrider (14. Oktober 2011)

Mir kommt es hier im IBC immer so vor, als wäre Rose unbeliebter als z. B. Canyon oder YT. Gerade im Kaufberatungs-Thread wird immer nur von Canyon oder YT gesprochen. Wird einmal ein Rose-Bike empfohlen, raten andere User gleich wieder von diesem ab. 
Ich bin nach langem Überlegen von Canyon über YT nun bei Rose gelandet und habe mir ein Uncle Jimbo bestellt. 
Bei Canyon und YT hört man immer wieder von Lieferschwierigkeiten und schlechtem Service. Rose hingegen hat einen erstklassigen Service.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?
Warum habt ihr euch für Rose entschieden und nicht z. B. für Canyon oder YT?


----------



## Trekki (14. Oktober 2011)

Welche Antwort erwartest Du, wenn Du diese Frage im Rose-Forum stellst? Bestimmt ist ein Rose-Rad nicht der Himmel auf Erden (was hier auch ab und zu breit getreten wird), der Service wird durch die Bank gelobt. Die anderen Versender werden hier jedoch kaum diskutiert - ist ja ein Rose Forum.

Villeicht solltest Du hier die Frage eher so formulieren "warum habt Ihr ein Rose Rad gekauft?" Oder "würdet Ihr wieder ein Rose Rad kaufen?"

-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (15. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt mein zweites Bike bei Rose bestellt. Service ist echt Super und die Bikes sind auch genial. Die Qualität spricht für sich. Rose ist deutsch und YT stellt die Rahmen in Asien her. Ich möchte ein deutsches Rad 
Zu Canyon kann ich nichts sagen sind schicke Bikes.
Aber wie Trekki schon sagt...du schreibst soetwas in eine Rose Forum hier wirst du keine anderen Antworten hören


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (15. Oktober 2011)

zrider schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?
> Warum habt ihr euch für Rose entschieden und nicht z. B. für Canyon oder YT?


 

Dein Eindruck täuscht dich nicht. Rose-Bikes sind in der Tat verdammt unbeliebt. Empfohlen werden die sehr selten. Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass die so tendenziell der KiK unter den Radmarken ist. Wenn du mit einem Rose-Bike irgendwo auftauchst wirste erst aml kräftig gedisst.


----------



## Trekki (15. Oktober 2011)

zrider schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr euch für Rose entschieden und nicht z. B. für Canyon oder YT?


Diese Frage habe ich im Ursprungspost vermisst. Mein Rose habe ich ausgewählt nach den KO Kriterien
- lange Garantiezeit
- Fully mit 2 Flaschenhaltern (ich mag keine Trinkrucksäcke)
- Buget (=meine Knete ist begrenzt)
gewählt.

Schon hierdurch ist ein Grossteil gefiltert worden. Gut gefallen hat mir eine Probefahrt in der Ausstellung, die flexible Konfiguration und Ausstattung (Steckachse vorn, Dämpferposition unterm Oberrohr).

Canyon habe ich vor einigen Jahren in Koblenz besucht und war dort vom Angebot enttäuscht. Deren Flexibilität war praktisch Null. Hab ich daher bei der Suche ignoriert.
Posison und H&S scheiterten an den nicht vorhandenen 2 Flaschenhaltern. Hab mit aber bei beiden sowohl im Ladenlokal als auch auf der Internet Seite umgesehen.
YT war und ist immer noch mir unbekannt. Bildungslücke?
Bei Centurion gefällt mir die Position des Dämpfers nicht (an der linken Sitzstrebe, voll im Schlammbeschuss)
Für ein Juchem reicht das Geld nicht.
Der Liteville 301 ist auch attraktiv. Geld, Flaschenhalter und Posingfaktor passten aber nicht.
Weitere hatte ich nicht in die Wahl gezogen.

Jetzt habe ich einen Jabba Wood, fährt gut. Ich würde das Rad aber nicht wieder kaufen, dies hat aber nichts mit der Frage zu tuen.



AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Wenn du mit einem Rose-Bike irgendwo auftauchst wirste erst aml kräftig gedisst.


Da ist schon ein Stück Wahrheit drin, mein Rose Rad wird von meinen Rad-Freunden als Hollandrad bezeichnet. Richtig heftig wird es aber beim 29er, was ich seit 2 Wochen fahre. Da wird mir Trekkingrad nachgerufen - passt doch gut zu meinem Nicknamen. 
Beides kann ich gut ignorieren. Insbesondere, wenn ich mit meinen 46 Jahren noch die meisten am Berg abhänge.

-trekki


----------



## Hirnkot (15. Oktober 2011)

BSChris schrieb:


> Rose ist deutsch und YT stellt die Rahmen in Asien her. Ich möchte ein deutsches Rad


Du glaubst aber hoffentlich nicht ernsthaft, dass dein Rose Rahmen aus Deutschland ist?!


Trekki schrieb:


> Richtig heftig wird es aber beim 29er, was ich seit 2 Wochen fahre. Da wird mir Trekkingrad nachgerufen
> -trekki


 Zurecht!!


----------



## zrider (15. Oktober 2011)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Wenn du mit einem Rose-Bike irgendwo auftauchst wirste erst aml kräftig gedisst.



Naja, ich habe auch schon von mehreren Canyon-Besitzern gehört, dass die sich ordentlich Sprüche anhören dürfen. Gehört anscheinend dazu, wenn man ein Versender-Bike hat.


----------



## Kriwo (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre noch ein altes RedBull, was mittlerweile bestimmt 8 Jahre alt ist. Eins weiß ich nach der Zeit - ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es einen anderen Versender gibt, der so einen guten Service bietet wie Rose. 

Gerade bei Canyon oder Radon liest man im Vergleich doch wesentlich mehr negative Berichte. 

Meine Vermutung: Radon z.B. bietet teilweise deutlich mehr Fahrrad für das Geld. Außerdem sehen die Räder (teilweise) schick aus. Wenn es einem egal ist, was drauf steht - warum dann mehr ausgeben? Und in Tests sind sie auch vorne immer mit dabei.

Bei Canyon ähnlich. Fast immer Testsieger und gute Ausstattungen, preislich mittlerweile aber schlechter geworden. Ein Hauptvorteil ist meiner Meinung nach z.B. deren Homepage mit viel Infos und Bildchen, aber vorallem auch das schicke Design der Räder. Die sehen eigentlich immer super aus!

Wo wir auch schon beim Hauptproblem bei Rose wären. Die Dinger sehen einfach in vielen Fällen hässlich aus. Ob es nun die Rahmenfarben sind, oder die Verbauten Teile (Lenker z.B.). Zudem finde ich die Roseseite im Vergleich nicht gut. Das kann Canyon viel besser.


----------



## Raketenhans (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich lese nun schon seit einiger Zeit als Gast hier mit, jetzt habe ich mich endlich mal angemeldet und nutze dies gleich dazu auch mal etwas zu dem Thema beizutragen. 
Für Rose habe ich mich aufgrund der Garantie, dem super Service, dem Konfigurator und auf jeden Fall auch wegen der 15% Rabatt, die es zur Zeit gibt, entschieden. Mein Uncle Jimbo 4 müsste in den nächsten 3 Wochen bei mir eintreffen. 
Als ich vor einiger Zeit einigen Kollegen von meiner Bestellung erzählt habe, meinten die auch gleich, dass ich mich schon mal auf Sprüche freuen darf. Jetzt lese ich auch hier noch davon, dass man kräftig "gedisst" wird, wenn man mit seinem Rose-Bike irgendwo auftaucht. Irgendwie trübt das Ganze meine Vorfreude auf das Jimbo. 
Ich mein, das Bike muss mir gefallen und keinem anderen, trotzdem habe ich keine Lust an jeder Ecke oder im Bikepark andauernd Sprüche gedrückt zu bekommen. Bin kurz davor meine Bestellung zu stornieren. 
Wie sehen die anderen Rose-Fahrer das, ist es wirklich so schlimm mit den Sprüchen, wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Trekki (16. Oktober 2011)

Raketenhans schrieb:


> Irgendwie trübt das Ganze meine Vorfreude auf das Jimbo.
> Ich mein, das Bike muss mir gefallen und keinem anderen, trotzdem habe ich keine Lust an jeder Ecke oder im Bikepark andauernd Sprüche gedrückt zu bekommen. Bin kurz davor meine Bestellung zu stornieren.
> Wie sehen die anderen Rose-Fahrer das, ist es wirklich so schlimm mit den Sprüchen, wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


Ich kann verstehen, dass Dich dies enttäuscht. Wenn Du nun nicht ein Rose fährst sondern das tip-top-hip Rad, dann fehlt noch die Oakley. Klar kein Problem, nochmals 200. Was ist nun mit dem Auto? Wo wohnst Du? Hast Du einen Dr. im Namen? ...
Vergiss es! Schalte auf durchzug! Ignoriere die Poser!
Irgend jemand wird immer etwas haben, womit er angeben kann. So ist das Leben. Geh erst gar nicht darauf ein und fang auch nicht damit an.

Freu Dich auf ein neues Rad, zeig den anderen im Bikepark das Hinterrad.

-trekki


----------



## -MIK- (16. Oktober 2011)

Raketenhans schrieb:


> Bin kurz davor meine Bestellung zu stornieren.
> Wie sehen die anderen Rose-Fahrer das, ist es wirklich so schlimm mit den Sprüchen, wie sind eure Erfahrungen?



 

Trekki hat es ja schon gesagt und die Oakley ist nur der Anfang. Hab da aber mal ne andere Frage, hinterfragst Du jede Deiner Entscheidungen wenn Du mal etwas Gegenwind bekommst? Man muss doch die Eier haben hinter seinen (reiflich überlegten) Entscheidungen zu stehen!!

Ich wurde noch ne angemacht weil ich ein Rose oder Canyon fahre, weißte auch warum? Weil die ganzen Spackos die das machen fast ausschließlich hier im Forum rumhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (16. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ich wurde noch ne angemacht weil ich ein Rose oder Canyon fahre, weißte auch warum? Weil die ganzen Spackos die das machen fast ausschließlich hier im Forum rumhängen.


 

Und damit wir nicht auch bald zu denen gehören, machen wir gleich ne tour.



Für mich zählt in erster line gute verarbeitung und ein klasse fahrverhalten zu einem fairen preis. Wenn dann noch ein guter service dazukommt umso besser!

Genau das bekomme ich bei Rose, warum soll ich denn mehr bezahlen wenn ich etwas besseres zu einem günstigeren preis bekomme.

Fazit:
Gutes muss nicht immer teuer sein !

Cheers
George


----------



## Trekki (16. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Weil die ganzen Spackos die das machen fast ausschließlich hier im Forum rumhängen.




Oder anders, als Frage ausgedrückt: wo kann man besser MTB fahren. Vor der Eisdiele oder im Wald? Tip: ein Rose ist im Wald sehr gut aufgehoben. Das 7kg Fully sollte dort besser nicht lang fahren.



-trekki


----------



## Impaktbotaniker (16. Oktober 2011)

Kann schon sein, aber wen juckts? Rose / Red Bull sind dann eben für manche "echten Biker"  nicht "cool" - was mir  aber generell und im Falle Rose aus folgenden Gründen am Arsch  vorbeigeht (Liste unvollständig): 



Ich erwerbe käuflich ein Sportgerät - keine Egoerweiterung oder eine Eintrittskarte zum Club der "Insider", "Coolen" oder "Echten Biker"
Das Fahrrad muss mir gefallen nicht irgendjemand anderem
Weder vom Service, noch vom Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis hat mich Rose bis jetzt enttäuscht.
Was das Aussehen der Rose Räder angeht, gefällt mir das neue Design bei den Strassenrädern sogar besser als das der Red Bull Linie - die Rahmen wirken einfach klassischer. Bei den Mounties heben sich in meinen Augen die Rose auch wohltuend vom "look at me, I'm oh so radical"  Design ab.
Im Marketinggeschwurbel ausgedrückt könnte man sagen, dass das Fahren mehr in den Vordergrund gerückt wurde.



Raketenhans schrieb:


> Als ich vor einiger Zeit einigen Kollegen von meiner Bestellung erzählt habe, meinten die auch gleich, dass ich mich schon mal auf Sprüche freuen darf. Jetzt lese ich auch hier noch davon, dass man kräftig "gedisst" wird, wenn man mit seinem Rose-Bike irgendwo auftaucht. Irgendwie trübt das Ganze meine Vorfreude auf das Jimbo.
> *Ich mein, das Bike muss mir gefallen und keinem anderen*, trotzdem habe ich keine Lust an jeder Ecke oder im Bikepark andauernd Sprüche gedrückt zu bekommen. Bin kurz davor meine Bestellung zu stornieren.
> Wie sehen die anderen Rose-Fahrer das, ist es wirklich so schlimm mit den Sprüchen, wie sind eure Erfahrungen?



Schiess bei den Kollegen doch einfach zurück, indem Du nachfragst wann das Ego ohne Krücken wieder laufen darf.
Wenn sie darauf verschnupft reagieren, lass die Spacken "dissen", das sagt mehr über die aus als über Dein Rad.   Am besten fährst Du denen mit Deinem Jimbo um die Ohren - dann  erledigt  sich das von alleine.

Mich hat bis jetzt weder mit meinem Red Bull MTB noch mit meinem Solution Rennrad (Cube "Abfallprodukt" von H&S) einer von der Seite angelabert. Meine Holde fährt Red Bull auf der Strasse und im Dreck und da siehts genauso aus.
Als Quintessenz hast Du dir die Antwort in Deinem Post schon gegeben, ich habs Dir nochmal fett markiert. Es ist Deine Kohle und Dein Rad.
Der Sport heisst ja auch "Mountainbike FAHREN" und nicht "Das Mountainbike haben, das alle anderen gut finden".


----------



## piilu (16. Oktober 2011)

Raketenhans schrieb:


> . Bin kurz davor meine Bestellung zu stornieren.
> Wie sehen die anderen Rose-Fahrer das, ist es wirklich so schlimm mit den Sprüchen, wie sind eure Erfahrungen?



Ich würde es stornieen und mein Geld lieber in Apple Produkte investieren damit bist du sehr Trendsicher


----------



## Trekki (16. Oktober 2011)

piilu schrieb:


> Ich würde es stornieen und mein Geld lieber in Apple Produkte investieren damit bist du sehr Trendsicher


Nur scheint es mir, dass Apple seine Technik nicht im Griff hat. Deren neues Telefon kann nicht telefonieren.
Schöne Geschichte aus meiner Firma hierzu: mein Kollege wurde gefragt, ob er als neues Firmenhandy ein iPhone haben will. Seine Antwort: "ich habe keine Potenzprobleme".

-trekki


----------



## -MIK- (16. Oktober 2011)

Hahaha.  Das schon witzig mit den Dingern, früher waren es die Firmenautos. Seit dem die Jungs aber alle 7er, S-Klasse oder Audi A8 fahren sind die Spielzeuge interessanter. 

Aaaaaber, das iPhone hat schon seine Daseinsberechtigung. Ich supporte die Dinger beruflich und habe daher eines bekommen. Sind schon feine Geräte.

Aber wir schweifen ab.

Der Spruch ist top:



> Schiess bei den Kollegen doch einfach zurück, indem Du nachfragst wann das Ego ohne Krücken wieder laufen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raketenhans (16. Oktober 2011)

Habs mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und ich werde das Jimbo nicht stornieren, denn es ist ein geiles Bike und ich stehe zu meiner Entscheidung. Es wäre verrückt nur wegen einigen "Spackos" meine Meinung über die Rose-Bikes zu ändern. Manchmal frage ich mich was mit der heutigen Gesellschaft los ist, wenn einige sowas nötig haben. Das Motto sollte doch lauten: "Leben und leben lassen!"


----------



## Mithras (16. Oktober 2011)

Naja die Erfahrung mitm Versender-Bike gedisst zu werden, hab ich noch nicht machen dürfen, wäre mir auch herzlich wurscht, denn für mich zählt in erster Linie wieviel Rad ich für mein Geld bekomme! (und ich denke dein Geld wächst auch nich am Baum @ Raketenhans!?)

Hab im Frühjahr mal im Rose-Testcenter im Harz kampiert und Herr Tolle bietet zumindest nen klasse Service mit klasse Bikes!

Das nächte Bike wird auch entweder ein Canyon (leider keine Talas Gabel) sehr wahrscheinlich ein Rose (Wenns das Beefy FR 6 auch ohne HS für günstiger gibt) oder ein YT werden .. ggf. auch ein Transalp24.. 

@ Trekki, YT is ne kleine Bikeschmiede gleich bei mir um die Ecke in Forchheim, lassen ihre Rahmen irgendwo in Asien fertigen und bauen die Teile hier zusammen. Haben auch ein klasse P/L Verhältnis wie ich finde, die Bikes schauen zeitweise ein wenig sehr "bunt" aus, wer es schlicht mag, für den isses nix. Leider haben se kein noton in meiner Größe vor Ort, sonst hätt ich auch schonmal auf dem Teil Platz genommen.

@ Raketenhans, das Jimbo is ne echt geile Schleuder! Lass dir nicht einreden das Teil sei schlecht oder hässlich, bloß weil kein Liteville oder Nicolai drauf steht ...


----------



## Hoenning (16. Oktober 2011)

@ Raketenhans: lass dich nicht irritieren. Du hast die, für dich, richtige Entscheidung getroffen. "Gute" Ratschläge erhälst du in Foren wie diesem gerne von Leuten, die andere fragen wie sie ihr Bike gestalten sollen, damit es bloss Anerkennung findet... 

Ich frage doch auch keine anderen Menschen welches Bett ich kaufen soll - in dem ICH schlafen muss  

Man muss auch klar sehen, dass es auch bei Bikes einen enormen "Nerdfaktor" gibt. Aber die haben naturgemäss einen Tunnelblick. Also  für deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. Oktober 2011)

Also das man wegen ROSE "gedisst" wird kann ich garnicht verstehen bzw. nach voll ziehen.
Ich hät soooooooo gern ein Jabba Wood gehabt aber leider passt mir die Geo nicht

Hätte ich eins gehabt wäre ich stolz wie Oskar ein so tollen Hersteller zu haben.


----------



## BSChris (16. Oktober 2011)

Also nen Kumpel ist mit meinen Jabba Wood zum Cube Händler gefahren. Ist auch nen Richtig großer Händler und die in der Werkstadt haben nur gestaunt über das Rose Bike.
Wie sagte er noch "Die Augen wurden immer größer und die Sabber lief herunter"


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. Oktober 2011)

Streu noch Salz in die Wunde


----------



## J.O (16. Oktober 2011)

Kann mich mit meinem RedBull auch nicht beschweren. Aber ich verkehre auch nicht mit Leuten die Dumme Kommentare nötig haben.
Ich bin mit meinem Bike und Rose jedenfalls voll und ganz zufrieden und werde es hoffentlich auch immer bleiben.


----------



## rene_gade81 (17. Oktober 2011)

BSChris schrieb:


> Also nen Kumpel ist mit meinen Jabba Wood zum Cube Händler gefahren. Ist auch nen Richtig großer Händler und die in der Werkstadt haben nur gestaunt über das Rose Bike.
> Wie sagte er noch "Die Augen wurden immer größer und die Sabber lief herunter"




... und genau DER war ich !  
Also ich habe das mal grob überlesen hier und muss einfach nur lachen über manche aussagen oder gar fragen.  Manche haben wohl echt keine eigene meinung und wollen stornieren z.b. , weil manche halbwilden n dicken machen ?!!??!?!?! 
Vielleicht isses bei manchen bikern grad so, wie bei apple vs. android - JEDER apple user will das android dissen, aber wenn sie mal selbst es testen, merken sie schnell es ist was wahres an den verbesserungen etc. ( sprich am service blaa blaaa ) dran. 
Ich selbst würde mich kaputt lachen wenn jemand mich wegen meinem rose bike dissen würde, kann er es dann vllt. nicht ab, das ich zu nem besseren kurs - ein min. gleichwertiges rad bekommen habe ?! 
Also immer cremig bleiben und jeder sollte für SICH einfach entscheiden, wo wie was er macht und sein geld investieren will! 

Wenn die bikes sooo schlecht wären, wieso sind sie bei den tests immer vorn dabei ?! 

Liegt es am angekratzen ego mancher biker, das eine firma in so kurzer zeit ordentlich wind in den markt bringt ?!


----------



## Bul (17. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ich wurde noch ne angemacht weil ich ein Rose ... fahre,...



Bei mir wird jedes mal gestaunt, sobald ich mit dem Granite Chief um die Ecke komme. Alle aus dem Verein sind begeistert von dem Rad

Hier im Forum wird sowieso vieles schlecht geredet, aber da muss man drüberstehen.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (18. Oktober 2011)

Raketenhans schrieb:


> Jetzt lese ich auch hier noch davon, dass man kräftig "gedisst" wird, wenn man mit seinem Rose-Bike irgendwo auftaucht.



Das ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Der Kollege hat das glaub ich im Spaß gemeint. EIn Rennrad würde ich mir wegen des Designs nicht kaufen. Das geht seit letztem Jahr gar nicht mehr. Aber die MTB sehen doch sehr gut aus. Die Meinung anderer ist mir da übrigens völlig wurscht. EIn bischen mehr Selbstvertrauen solltest Du schon haben. 
Außerdem gibt es eine sehr hohe Korrelation zwischen teuren/schicken Rädern und geringem Speed. Soll heißen: Auf den teuersten und vermeintlich coolsten Rädern sitzen die langsamsten Fahrer. Das stimmt immer wieder. Egal ob auf dem Rennrad in den Alpen oder die Liteville-Eisdielen-Biker bei uns, die noch nie einen richtigen Trail runter sind...
Ich bin auf meinem 1.100-Euro-Red Bull-Rennrad (im SSV statt 1.650) im Taunus auf jeden Fall noch nie überholt worden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (18. Oktober 2011)

piilu schrieb:


> Ich würde es stornieen und mein Geld lieber in Apple Produkte investieren damit bist du sehr Trendsicher


----------



## theDaftMau5 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß ehrlich nicht mehr wirklich, was ich von Rose halten soll. 
Anfang des Jahres Habe ich mir im WSV ein Beef Cake FR6 zur hälfte des Originalpreises bekommen (was für einen 15jährigen wie mich natürlich stets willkommen ist  ). Auf Nachfrage meinerseits wurde mir dort versichert, das das Rad komplett inspiziert und für hervorradeng befunden wurde. Mein Hinweis, das der druckpunkt der Hinterradbremse quasi nicht vorhanden war, wurde mit einem schnellen dreh des Imbusses an der Hebelweitenverstellung quittiert. Als es dann bei mir zuhause ankam, hatte sich meine Befürchtung schon bestätigt: der Bremskolben war undicht, das schöne DOT 4 verteilte sich auf Scheibe und Belägen. So kam es dann, das mein Rad gleich am ersten Tag wieder in den Karton und zurück zu Rose wanderte, wo es dann auch 3 Wochen blieb. Zurück bei mir, ich hatte mich schon zur Ausfahrt in den heimischen Wald aufs Rad geschwungen, bemerkte ich, dass zwischen Gabelbrücke und Steuerrohr ein Kugellager eingedrückt herrausstand. Also: Tour auf eine Runde um den Block beschränken und bei Rose durchklingeln. Der Mann am Hörer versprach mir, sofort einen neuen Steuersatz zuzuschicken, der dann auch fix eintrudelte. Nach dem Einbau von besagtem Steuersatz wollte nun endlich mal ein bisschen Spannung, ich schnappte mir meinen Kumpel und radelte zum Local-Spot. Doch noch bevor ich da war gab das Tretlager seinen Geist auf. Es lies sich kaum noch drehen und knackte bestialisch. Meine Laune war im eimer, genauso wie das Tretlager, dass mir mein Lokaler Radschrauber einen Tag später in einem Plastikbeutel übergab. Also wieder: Alles in den Karton, ab damit zu Rose. Und schon nach drei Tagen stand das Rad wieder bei mir im Flur, mit nagelneuer Kurbel. Es folgte eine nette Saison (meine erste auf großen Gerät übrigens), mit etwas Schmerz, aber ohne schlimme folgen. Und dann Kurz vor den Sommerferien, ich war gerade im Wald unterwegs, bemerkte ich bei einer Pause, dass sich die (zufor schon recht lockere, trotdem mehreren Parkeinsätzen trotzende) Zugstufenschraube gelöst hatte, das Öl war futsch, die Dämpfung auch. Also schweren Herzens wieder zum Bikeshop. Die Gabel wurde ausgebaut und zum Hersteller geschickt, wo sie weitere drei Wochen blieb. Nun, so schien es, seien endlich alle Mängel ausgemerzt, einem netten, unaufgereten Saisonfinale stünde nichts mehr im Wege. Bis die Bremse wieder zu lecken anfing. Genau am vorabend zum letzten Saisonausflug in den Bikepark. Ich muss wohl nicht erwähnen, dass ich alles andere als entzückt war. Bin ich immer noch nicht, denn dieser Tag war gestern. Also morgen das gleiche Spiel: Anrufen und schauen, was passiert. Ich spiele schon mit dem Gadanken, mein Geld zurückzuverlangen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.
Das sind so die erfahrungen, dich ich mit Rose gemacht habe. Es sind sicherlich nicht die Besten, obwohl mit dem Service in der Biketown ( von dieser "Inspektion" mal abgesehen) sehr zufrieden war.

Ride on,

Lucas aka theDaftMau5


----------



## Koerk (24. Oktober 2011)

Klingt nach nem "Montagsmodell" ( oder welchen Wochentag auch immer ihr persönlich bevorzugt  ), daher denke ich kann dir sowas bei jedem anderen Versender und Einzelhändler auch passieren.
Auch wenn es nicht sein sollte, gibt es leider überall Produkte an denen immer wieder etwas dran ist.. 
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich möchte damit nicht sagen "Ach, sowas kann doch passieren - nicht so schlimm"!

Ich kann bisher leider nur vom Rose-Service berichten und da muss ich sagen bin ich von der Leistung absolut überzeugt. Sämtliche Fragen wurden schnell und präzise beantwortet - ob nun telefonisch oder per E-Mail, und meine "Umbauwünsche" am bestellten Rad wurden immer wieder berücksichtigt, auch wenn ich bei einem Part mal von A nach B und dann doch nach C gesprungen bin.
Lieferzeit ist aktuell etwas sehr lang, das ist einerseits schade, andererseits bei den 15% Rabatt und der Tatsache, dass 2012er Parts verbaut werden die nicht immer sofort lieferbar sind, auch nachvollziehbar.
Wenn die Qualität und Leistung von meinem Bike nachher auch noch stimmt ( wovon ich ausgehe  ), sehe ich für mich momentan keinen Grund nochmal bei einem anderen Händler ein Rad zu bestellen.


----------



## marg (24. Oktober 2011)

Das klingt nicht nach nen montags Modell sondern eher nach nem Testrad was verkauft wurde, deshalb auch die Hälfte des Kaufpreises, da kann man nie ganz sicher sein was noch passiert, man weiß auch nicht wer damit Gefahren ist und wie gefahren wurde vor allem, ich denke du hast noch einen guten Deal gemacht, wenn ich dein Post durchlese, schließlich hast du einen Super Service bekommen von Rose sprich neuteile wie Steuersatz oder Kurbel du hast ja schließlich kein neues Bike gekauft !!!


----------



## -MIK- (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde man muss da immer differenzieren. Wenn Rose ein Bike auf die Räder stellt, dann hat Rose daran den Rahmen entwickelt und (so hoffe ich) getestet, dass die angebotenen Komponenten an den Rädern funktionieren.

Wenn nun also die Anbauteile kaputt gehen, dann kann Rose ja nicht ganz so viel dafür, hier interessiert dann der Nachgang, sprich Service und da sind die Roseaner nun mal Referenz.


----------



## rene_gade81 (24. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ich finde man muss da immer differenzieren. Wenn Rose ein Bike auf die Räder stellt, dann hat Rose daran den Rahmen entwickelt und (so hoffe ich) getestet, dass die angebotenen Komponenten an den Rädern funktionieren.
> 
> Wenn nun also die Anbauteile kaputt gehen, dann kann Rose ja nicht ganz so viel dafür, hier interessiert dann der Nachgang, sprich Service und da sind die Roseaner nun mal Referenz.




Ganz deiner meinung!


----------



## jojo2 (24. Oktober 2011)

theDaftMau5 schrieb:


> Anfang des Jahres Habe ich mir im WSV ein Beef Cake FR6 zur hälfte des Originalpreises bekommen
> Ride on,
> 
> Lucas aka theDaftMau5



boah
eine solche geschichte so unaufgeregt erzählt
viele erwachsene hier im forum hätten ein fass aufgemacht
und rose echt glück mit dir.

aber hoffentlich hört die geschichte für dich damit bald auf

ride on! ähemm oder so


----------



## theDaftMau5 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoff auch, dass das bald aufhÃ¶rt! Eben am Telefon schienen sie nicht sehr amÃ¼siert, ja fast genervt, dass ich mit Garantie Nr. 5 ankam und um die RÃ¼ckerstattung der 1500â¬ Bat. Und dass mein Radl erst in einem Monat abgeholt wird. Naja.
Wie auch immer, nur nicht die "Hoffnung" aufgeben. ^^


----------



## Mithras (24. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ich finde man muss da immer differenzieren. Wenn Rose ein Bike auf die Räder stellt, dann hat Rose daran den Rahmen entwickelt und (so hoffe ich) getestet, dass die angebotenen Komponenten an den Rädern funktionieren.
> 
> Wenn nun also die Anbauteile kaputt gehen, dann kann Rose ja nicht ganz so viel dafür, hier interessiert dann der Nachgang, sprich Service und da sind die Roseaner nun mal Referenz.



Naja, wenns bei Rose drunter und drüber geht, wird auch schon mal was übersehen bzw. hingepfuscht.
Is ner guten Freundin mit ihrem Verdita Green 8 passiert, vorletztes WE bei Rose direkt abgeholt, schon ne Schramme im Rahmen vom Neurad, war kein Problem da gabs nen Warengutschein für.
Bei  der Testfahrt  war der Umwerfer nicht eingestellt, ließ sich auch unterwegs nicht einstellen, auch daheim ließ er das nicht, hat beim Runterschalten immer 2 Kettenblätter geschalten und auch ständig auf dem Obersten geschliffen. 
Der Mechaniker im Bikeshop vor Ort konnt es auch nicht einstellen, da der Umwerfer einfach nicht den Abstand zum Rahmen bekommt um sauber zu funktionieren. Auch war das gute Stück von Haus aus auf einer Seite mit Beilagscheiben versehen, um den abstand zu vergrößern, was aber die Kettenlinie beeinträchtigt.
Auf Nachfrage bei Rose hieß es auch, dass das nicht üblich sei Beilagscheiben unter den Umwerfer zu montieren. Nun is das Rad wieder bei Rose, entweder is der Umwerfer defekt, oder der Rahmen hat nicht die richtige Aufnahme für den Umwerfer bekommen.

So oder So, der Mechaniker bei Rose hätt das merken müssen, was er wohl auch hat, sonst wären da keine Beilagscheiben gewesen . Is halt besonders ärgerlich bei so nem teuren Modell.

Denke und hoffe aber, dass das ein Einzelfall ist, denn sehr viele scheinen durchaus zufrieden mit dem Service zu sein. 
Da arbeiten halt auch nur Menschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MWolf (25. Oktober 2011)

Nur aus interesse , wie hoch war denn der Warengutschein. Wenn mir das auch passieren würde!!


----------



## Mithras (25. Oktober 2011)

soweit ich das mitbekommen hab 100â¬ .. allerdings wÃ¼rde das Rad ohne Rabattaktion auch Ã¼ber 3000â¬ kosten  .. dennoch fÃ¼r ne Macke im Lack wie ich finde ne lohnende EntschÃ¤digung (allerdings weis ich nicht wie groÃ das Teil war, hab das Radel nie gesehen)


----------



## MWolf (25. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar danke , ist nur weil ich in 3 Wochen mein uncle Jimbo 8 bekommen müsste und bei sowas etwas pingelich bin. Denn die Gebrauchsspuren darf nur einer reinmachen und das bin ja wohl dann ich : )   .....


----------



## Challenge (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo...
habe selber kein Rose Bike,bin aber seit 2000 auf Red Bull von Rose unterwegs. Angefangen mit einen Rennrad, danach Fully Factory. Eines der letzten vor der Umstellung auf Rose Bikes.
Zum Thema Service. Welcher Hersteller bietet Euch als Erstkäufer einen kostenlosen Versand zu jeder Durchsicht oder Reperatur an? Wenn mein Rennrad zur Durchsicht mußte einfach angerufen, einen Tag später war die Post da und 4 Tage später  war das Rad wieder bei mir.
Nach einen Rennunfall Vorderrad stark verformt. Die Werkstatt rief mich zu Hause an wie der Unfall passiert ist wegen Carbongabel und so. Laufrad 5 Speichen gewechselt, 4 tage später wieder bei mir. Geht doch mal mit einen Mavic Ksyrium SL Laufrad zum normalen Radhändler. Der brauch schon eine Woche bevor die Speichen erst mal da sind. Nach 2 Jahren und 14000 km knacken im Tretlager, auf Kulanz repariert.
Rennrad kam einmal mit Transportschaden an. Nicht ausgepackt angerufen, 2 Stunden später war ein Post LKW da und Fahrrad ging zurück.
Es kann immer mal was passieren. Es kommt doch darauf an wie es wieder behoben wird. 
Kann natürlich nur von meinen Erfahrungen sprechen. Durch den Konfigurator kann man sein Rad auch individuell bestellen.
Habe noch einen Rennrad Kumpel der ein Canyon Carbon Rennrad bestellt hat. Wolte noch ein paar Änderungen(schmaleren Lenker und so). Hat nach seinen zugesicherten Liefertermin noch 9 Wochen auf sein Rad gewartet. Die Wartezeit wurde ihm zwar mit einem 200 Gutschein versüsst, aber er war ganz schön sauer.


Viel Spaß beim biken, egal auf was für einer Marke.
Grüße Sven


----------



## Mithras (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich sach ja, dass ich denke das das von mir geschilderte ein Einzelfall ist und ich bisher viel Gutes von Rose und seinem Service gelesen habe.


----------



## Fluffi (1. November 2011)

Jungs, so verkrampft würde ich das mit dem bike nicht sehen. Ich fahre selber kein Rose, aber es ist doch reine Abwägung des geplanten Einsatzgebietes und der zur Verfügung stehenden Finanzen, welches bike der fünf großen deutschen Versender man fährt. 
Der einzige Unterschied ist vieleicht das Canyon, Votec und YT, bikes verkaufen und nebenbei paar Teile für diese haben. Rose wiederrum hat einen fetten Katalog mit Zubehör und verkauft dazu noch die bikes. Radon ist irgendwo dazwischen.

Würde ich aber das image einer Marke vor das Preis-Leistung Verhältniss setzen hätte ich vieleicht auch kein Canyon Torque sondern ein Specialized Enduro. Oder so´n Ibis Carbon Rahmen. Oder Norco, Kona, Trek.........alles Sachen die geil aussehen, wo aber der Rahmen so viel kostet wie bei uns das ganze Rad.

Jedoch wie schon oben geschrieben, hauptsache man hat Spaß beim biken.
Also ab in den Wald, wir haben heute frei und draußen scheint die Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (1. November 2011)

Tja und mein Radon muss im Keller versauern, weil blödes Wetter+krank geschrieben .. :/

Viel Spass Allen die fahren können


----------



## Trekki (1. November 2011)

Mithras schrieb:


> Tja und mein Radon muss im Keller versauern, weil blödes Wetter+krank geschrieben .. :/
> 
> Viel Spass Allen die fahren können


Bei mir blieb das Rose im Keller und das Wetter war toll.






War schon etwas kniffelig mit Selbstauslöser, zum Rad rennen, aufspringen, einklicken, die Stufe anpeilen und dann im richtigen Moment im Bild zu sein.

Ist jetzt aber ziemlich OT

-trekki


----------



## Mithras (1. November 2011)

Das glaub ich das das kniffelig war  Aber hat ja gut geklappt *g* Hoffe beim ersten Anlauf?

Hab die Zeit heute dennoch sinnvoll genutzt, hab meine Werkstatt aufgeräumt, überschüssiges Holz aus nem Regal zu Brennholz geschnitten, so 2 Regalböden Platz für Fahrradkram geschaffen . Werkbänke aufgeräumt und alles mal sauber und generell Platz gemacht.

Hab einen meiner alten Rechner wieder zusammengeflickt, fehlt nur noch ein Netzteil. Dann hab ich nen Werkstatt-PC, für Manuals und Videoguides z.B. bei nem Dämpfer/Gabelservice etc.. und zum Musikhören beim Schrauben .

Morgen kommt noch ne zusätzliche Neonröhre an die Decke über den Monateständer, voila.


----------



## HerrD (7. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Da möchte ich doch auch mal meinen Senf beitragen. 

Habe mir vor etwa einem Jahr ein Janitor SL gegönnt. Also nicht gerade das Niederpreis-Segment. Und würde es jederzeit wieder machen. 

Was ist denn markenspezifisch an einem Rad? Der Rahmen! Der Rest sind Anbauteile. Wenn der Rahmen zu diesen Anbauteilen passt und die Geometrie für den Fahrer stimmt, bezieht sich die spezifische Qualitätsfrage bezürlich des Herstellers doch nur noch auf den Rahmen. 

Und auf den gibt es bei Rose satte Garantie. Defekt bei sämtlichen Anbauteilen können bei allen Herstellern ("Zusammenbauern") gleich verteilt vorkommen.

Wenn ich mir nun die bei meinem Rad verbauten Komponenten anschaue und diese mit nem Spezi vergleiche, komme ich locker auf den doppelten Preis (mit meist schlechteren Komponenten). Natürlich habe ich dann das höhere "Image". 

Anders herum kann man da auch ´nen anderen Schuh draus machen: Ich war derjenige, der intelligent genug war, die gleiche Qualiltät zu einem deutlich günstigeren Preis zu kaufen. 

Aber egal ob bei Rädern oder bei Autos: Das teurere ist in den meisten Augen immer das bessere. Die Leute bestaunten ja auch schon immer einen Rolls oder Jaguar (gerade, als das noch englische Fahrzeuge waren), obwohl die zu allen Zeiten niemals an einen Lexus oder Daimler heran kamen.

Generell zu Versenderbikes: Mein Argument für Rose war auch die räumliche Nähe. Bei einer Distanz von 70 km kann ich die Kiste da durchaus noch selbst mal eben vorbei fahren. Bis Koblenz ist es mir zu weit. 

Aber das meiste mache ich mitlerweile am Rad eh selber. Aber wenn man das gar nicht kann oder möchte, sollte man sich fragen, ob Versender für einen geeignet sind und ggf.einen örtlichen Händler wählen. Dass die Pickel kriegen,wenn man denen ein Fremdrad in den Laden stellt, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Oder sie lassen es sich halt angemessen vergüten.

Zum Thema Service bei Rose: hatte schon meine Fälle (unter andererm defektes Tretlager und defekten Freilauf bei den Crank Brothes Iodine) das war überhaupt kein Problem. Besser konnte ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Die hatten mir schnellstens über das WE den Freilauf bei CB reparieren lassen. Auf Kulanz. Da hätte man sich auch bezüglich "Verschleissteile" zurück ziehen können. Nach 2 Tkm hätte ich da wohl kaum meckern können.

Also, wie schon gesagt: Rose gerne wieder. Wenn andere lieber mehr Geld ausgeben möchten, gerne. Könnte ich vielleicht auch, aber ich sehe da keinen Mehrwert. Es sei denn, ein anders Rad passt mir einfach besser. Wenn das dann so gut ist, OK. 

Aber wegen eines besseren Images? Image ist mir persönlich sch... egal. Bin aber nun auch schon 47, vielleicht erste Anzeichen von Altersweisheit . 

Das war mein Senf zu diesem Thema.

Gruss an alle 
Christian


----------



## Fluffi (13. November 2011)

HerrD schrieb:


> Generell zu Versenderbikes: Mein Argument für Rose war auch die räumliche Nähe. Bei einer Distanz von 70 km kann ich die Kiste da durchaus noch selbst mal eben vorbei fahren. Bis Koblenz ist es mir zu weit.


 

Jap, das war mir auch wichtig. 
Von mir bis nach Koblenz ist es nicht so weit und die Katze im Sack wollt ich dann doch nicht kaufen. Es mag ja sein, das ein bike alle Test´s rigoros gewinnt, einem aber einfach nicht passt. Mann kauft das Rad nicht nur für einen Sommer. Und bei rund 2.000 ,- was die guten Enduro/Freeride bikes selbst bei dem Versendern kosten, wollt ich auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Cabalor (20. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Also ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir im Herbst nächsten Jahres ein neues Fully zu kaufen.
Vorher habe ich leider nicht das nötige Kleingeld parat.
Limit würde bei 2000-2200 Euro liegen.
Die Vorteile von Rose sind ganz klar das gute Preis/Leistungsverhältnis,der gute Service und viel Auswahl an Kleidung und Fahrradteilen.
Ausserdem gefällt mir das Design der Bikes sehr gut,ausser und das ist der einzige Nachteil für mich die etwas lieblose Farbpalette.
Da man alles per Konfigurator auch selbst zusammenstellen kann,hätte ich gerne auch noch die Möglichkeit gehabt unter mehr Farbvarianten zu wählen.
Mich interessiert sehr das Granite Chief oder das Jabba Wood,aber leider gefällt mir Choco/White oder Pyrite/White nicht und die andosiert schwarzen Rahmen sahen mit goldenem Schriftzug ja noch gut aus,aber jetzt auch noch schwarzer Schriftzug geht gar nicht.
Wieso nicht per Custom z.B. die Schriftzüge am andosierten schwarzen Rahmen in mehreren Farben anbieten.
Die Roseklamotten im Katalog sind doch auch schwarz und haben eine bunte Farbapplikation in mehreren Farben.

Das ist wie gesagt der einzige Nachteil den ich für mich bei Rose sehe.
Ansonsten wäre ich schön blöd über 500 Euro mehr auszugeben,für die gleiche Ausstattung und nur das dann Trek,Specialized,Cannondale draufsteht.


----------



## Trekki (20. November 2011)

Cabalor, wenn Du so viel Zeit mitbringst kannst Du auch auf die dann nächste Schlussverkaufs-Aktion abwarten. Dafür musst Du zwar nach Bocholt fahren, ist von Oberhausen aus aber nicht so weit.
In den letzten Jahren war diese Aktion am gleichen Wochenende wie die 24h von Duisburg - also Anfang August.


----------



## Cabalor (21. November 2011)

@Trekki

Denke ich warte auf die 2013er Modelle.
Wie gesagt farblich kann ich mich mit keiner Option anfreunden.
Vielleicht gibt es dann mehr Auswahl.
So dringend brauche ich ja kein neues Bike.
Das nächste Bike wird eben nur von Rose sein.
Wenn dann ein schönes Modell dabei ist,wird ein neues Bike nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## theDaftMau5 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte nur eine keine "Statusmeldung" meines Montagsmodells durchgeben. 
Ich habe nach reiflicher Überlegung (schriftlich) meinen Wunsch geäußert, vom Kaufvertrag zurückzutreten. 
Das Radl ist am 11.11 bei Rose angekommen, seitdem meldet sich Rose von sich auch überhaupt nicht bei mir. Also musste ich schon öfters die Initiative (und den Telefonhörer) ergreifen, um etwas über das Rad zu Erfahren. Das erste mal war an einem Donnerstag. der (wirklich nette) Mann am Hörer hatte keine Infos über den Verbleib meines schwarzen Großkalibers, was mich etwas missmutig stimmte. Er verspach mir, den Verbleib zu klären und mich am nächsten Tag zurückzurufen. Was kam? Nichts.
Am nächsten Montag habe ich dann endlich jemanden erreicht, der wirklich etwas von meinem Rad wusste. Er erklärte mir, der Fall sei nun bei der Geschäftsleitung, diese Woche würde sich jemand melden.
Was kam? Nichts. Ich rufe also am darauffolgenden Dienstag wieder bei Rose an. Der Kollege am hörer meinte, dass der betreffende Kollege gerade Pause habe, sich aber in einer Halben Stunde bei mir melden würde. Ihr könnt euch denken, was jetzt kommt... Richtig! Nichts. Da ich auch andere Sachen zu tun habe, als den lieben langen Tag auf einen Anruf zu warten, rief ich wieder an. Der mann am Hörer meinte nur, es habe sich nichts verändert. Meine höfliche Bittr, mir denn mal einen Zeitrahmen nennen zu können, indem der Fall nun wirklich bearbeitet wird, sagte er nur, dass es "in nächster Zeit" geschehen werde.

Großartig.
Sicher, die Geschäftsführung hat bestimmt andrer Dinge zu tun, als sich um Mängelgeplagte Räder von 15-jährigen Freeridern zu kümmern. Das sehe ich auch voll ein. Allerdings finde ich es langsam ziemlich fad, denen alle Informationen aus der nase ziehen zu müssen. Ich meine, ich erwarte nicht zweimal in der Woche einen kompletten Lagebericht, aber eine kleine E-mail, in der mir z.B. gesagt wird, dass der Fall nun bei der Geschäftsleitung liegt, das hätte ich wirklich schön gefunden.

Und so eht es weiter, das große warten auf eine Antwort. Ich kann jetzt wahrscheinlich schon mit tibetischen Klostermönchen mithalten, was die Geduld angeht, aber eine Entscheidung seitens Rose fände ich in Bälde auch ganz nett.

schönen Nikolaus und heut rein,

theDaftMau5


----------



## Kriwo (7. Dezember 2011)

theDaftMau5 schrieb:


> Sicher, die Geschäftsführung hat bestimmt andrer Dinge zu tun, als sich um Mängelgeplagte Räder von 15-jährigen Freeridern zu kümmern.



Wenn die Mitarbeiter dazu nicht in der Lage oder nicht berechtigt sind, dann muss es eben die Geschäftsleitung tun. Es ist wirklich traurig, dass man über viele Wochen dem Laden hinterher rennen muss um an seine Infos zu kommen. Bis auf eine Ausnahme bei mir funktionierte der Service bei Rose aber bisher immer super gut, deshalb verstehe ich nicht, warum es bei dir solche Probleme gibt. 

Bist du der Meinung, dass sie dich wegen deines Alters nicht wirklich ernst nehmen? Falls es so sein sollte lass doch einfach mal z.B. deinen Vater anrufen. Ein Versuch wäre es wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-o-B (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Es ist ja wohl auch vollkommen gleichgültig, wie alt der- / diejenige ist, die das Geld abliefert. Zumal man aus der Sicht der Fa. Rose sicherlich einen 15 jährigen Freerider besser hofieren sollte, als eine 50 jährigen Gelegenheitsflachlandradler (der sich sehr viel seltener Rad und Ersatzteile kauft)

Was natürlich sein kann, ist, dass ein 50 jähriger Volljurist sich da am Telefon sicherlich anders geäußert hätte, als ein Schüler. Das geht aufs Konto "Lebenserfahrung" .

Kleiner Tip in diesem - für die Fa. Rose m. E. echt seltenen Fall: Der gute, alte Brief. Kannst da ruhig die ganze Chose aus dem Forumsverkehr beilegen.

Adressat: 
Herr Heckrath Rose, persönlich.

Der kommt an. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass dann etwas passiert. Wie gesagt: ein Kunde mit dem zukünftigen Potential darf man nicht zur Konkurrenz lassen.

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden.

Gruss

Christian


----------



## theDaftMau5 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute
das Kaliber des guten alten Briefes habe ich schon angewandt, das beste ist: es hat sich gelohnt!
Heuta nachmittag rief ein netter Herr von Rose bei mir an, entschuldigte sich ausführlich bei mir und bestätigte mir, dass ich den vollen Kaufpreis (OHNE Nutzungsabschlag) zurückbekomme.
Also hat alles doch noch ein Happy-end und ich kann auf ein neues Großkaliber weitersparen.^^

Danke für euer Mitgefühl und aufmunternden Worte, jetzt muss nurnoch geld gescheffelt werden!  

Haunse rein!


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (8. Dezember 2011)

theDaftMau5 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> das Kaliber des guten alten Briefes habe ich schon angewandt, das beste ist: es hat sich gelohnt!
> Heuta nachmittag rief ein netter Herr von Rose bei mir an, entschuldigte sich ausführlich bei mir und bestätigte mir, dass ich den vollen Kaufpreis (OHNE Nutzungsabschlag) zurückbekomme.
> Also hat alles doch noch ein Happy-end und ich kann auf ein neues Großkaliber weitersparen.^^
> ...


 
Hallo Lucas,

wir möchten uns auch nochmal bei dir für die Umstände entschuldigen. Leider dauert es bei einer Bikerücknahme immer etwas den Wert zu ermitteln. In deinem Fall hat es leider ungewöhnlich lange gedauert und das tut uns sehr leid, so etwas darf nicht vorkommen.

Unser Produktionsleiter hat sich ja gestern bei dir gemeldet und die Sache geklärt. Wir hoffen, dass du trotzdem mit dem Ergebnis einverstanden bist.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## theDaftMau5 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis sogar sehr einverstanden! 

Heute hat mir meine Mutter die Überweisung des Geldes unter die Nase gehalten, ich muss sagen, ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass das so schnell geht. Großes Lob von mir!

mfg,

Lucas


----------



## Bluebear (1. Januar 2012)

sory offtopic: wichtig!

hi kann ich in mein Rose Beef Cake Fr2 eine Rock Shox boxxer einbauen?? 

mfg Marvin


----------



## -MIK- (1. Januar 2012)

LOL, ganz wichtig, vor allem um es unpassend in bestehenden Threads zu posten.


----------



## theDaftMau5 (1. Januar 2012)

@Bluebear
Theoretisch ja. da das beef Cake aber in 1.5er Steuerrohr hat, musst Du gucken, ob die Boxxer Für 1.5" -Steuerrohre ausgelegt ist. Der Rest lässt sich dann mit Spacern erledigen. 

So, jetzt aber Back to Topic!


----------



## zelar (11. Juni 2012)

auf die gefahr hin leichenschändung zu begehen will ich aber auch mal was dau sagen...

Also es ist mein erstes versenderbike... oder besser gesagt mein erstes bike über der magischen 300 (lange drauf hingearbeitet und jeden cent vom munde abgespaart). zum thema kservie kann ich leider nichts sagen... aber die gründe warum es ein ruse ist sind dafür umso sicherer.
1. mag ich diese leicht bullige optik die das bike ausstrahlt (Beef Cake FR)
2. Find ich es sehr toll das die ganzen leitungen in das rad einlaufen was das ganz eeinen aufgeäumten look verpasst.
3. der konfigurator. bei keinem anderen versender besteht die möglichkeit sich das rad so herzurichten wie bei rose. und das ist klasse.
4. gab es nur einen weiteren versender der standartgemäß eine HS verbaut hat worauf ich sehr viel wert legte. ( YT lässt grüßen)
5. wurde es mir auch wärmstens von einem bekannten empfohlen der auch eines fährt... schon damals war ich hin und weg von dem rad.


Just my 2 cents
MfG 
Zelar


----------



## MTBiker4ever (11. Juni 2012)

mein nächstes wird auch n jimbo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (11. Juni 2012)

Versender und Serien-HS .. Canyon macht das auch im Torque 7.0


----------



## zelar (11. Juni 2012)

warum seh ich das jetzt erst? ( hätte an meiner entscheidung aber auch nichts geändert^^


----------



## Mithras (11. Juni 2012)

Stand am Anfang des Jahres auch vor der Wahl, Beef-Cake oder Torque .. als dann aber die Rose-2012er Modelle mit den deutlich hÃ¶heren Preisen weil Kashima usw. raus kamen und Canyon wie bestellt noch ein Trailflow im Outlet hatte.. war die Entscheidung bei 650â¬ Preisunterschied schnell getroffen


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2012)

Die Möglichkeit,sein Wunschrad zu konfigurieren,hat man nicht nur bei Rose. Cheetah zB bietet das auch an .


----------



## homer12 (8. Juni 2016)

Lieferfähigkeit falsch angegeben aus 1-3 Tagen wurde bei 2 Artikeln eine Nichtlieferung. Im Onlineshop wird der Artikel aber als sofort lieferbar angezeigt.Dann wird eine Rechnung über 0,00€ versendet obwohl bereits per PayPal bezahlt wurde. der Kundendienst geht auf Beschwerden per Mail gar nicht ein telefonisch nicht zu erreichen. Nach 2 Wochen rumgeeier wird endlich zugegeben das die Artikel auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht lieferbar sind. Nach Anmahnung wird dann der bereits bezahlte Betrag zurücküberwiesen. Das ist Servicewüste pur...da weis man was man bei Amazon oder Aliexpress hat....schade nie wieder.


----------



## Trekki (9. Juni 2016)

Was ist das Problem mit der Rechung über 0€ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Juni 2016)

Sicherlich ein ganz ganz Großes. Warum sollte man sonst einen Mottentottenthread ausgraben?!


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (16. Juni 2016)

homer12 schrieb:


> Lieferfähigkeit falsch angegeben aus 1-3 Tagen wurde bei 2 Artikeln eine Nichtlieferung. Im Onlineshop wird der Artikel aber als sofort lieferbar angezeigt.Dann wird eine Rechnung über 0,00€ versendet obwohl bereits per PayPal bezahlt wurde. der Kundendienst geht auf Beschwerden per Mail gar nicht ein telefonisch nicht zu erreichen. Nach 2 Wochen rumgeeier wird endlich zugegeben das die Artikel auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht lieferbar sind. Nach Anmahnung wird dann der bereits bezahlte Betrag zurücküberwiesen. Das ist Servicewüste pur...da weis man was man bei Amazon oder Aliexpress hat....schade nie wieder.



Hallo, 

vielen Dank für dein ehrliches Feedback. Aufgrund einer Softwareumstellung benötigen wir zur Bearbeitung von Anfragen momentan leider länger, als gewohnt. Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran, unseren gewohnt guten Service zeitnah wieder im vollen Umfang anbieten zu können. Leider funktioniert die Statusanzeige noch nicht in allen Fällen fehlerfrei. Wir geben unser Bestes. Liebe Grüße Julia


----------



## Bener (16. Juni 2016)

Macht ihr gerade den selben Fehler wie Canyon?? SAP??
Hat euer Chef schon ein Entschuldigungsschreiben vorbereitet, das er medienwirksam hier in den News präsentieren kann?


----------



## rumag (17. Juni 2016)

Ich kann über Rose nur Positives berichten. Ich hatte zwei Kleinigkeiten bei meinem Soulfire und da wurde mir schnell und kulant (sprich kostenlos) geholfen.
Ich kann Rose nur weiterempfehlen. Sei es von meinem Bike her oder vom Service.


----------



## Jan_der_Don (28. Juni 2016)

hatte nen innenleger bei Rose am 7.6 bestellt und bis heute keine richtige Lieferung bekommen. Zwei mal haben die mir nen falsches Lager zugesendet. Keine Reaktionen auf emails beim telefonservice komme ich fast nicht durch, heute endlich geschafft. Die sagen:"Ja ist wohl einiges schief gelaufen.. Ihre mails haben wir zwar bekommen, wurden aber nicht bearbeitet.. Ich rede mit dem Kollegen.. " 

Alter echt krass was die da so raushauen. Hab aber jetzt hoffentlich die Gutschrift angeleiert bekommen, aber ohne meinen Anruf (nach 20 versuchen) weiß ich nicht was gewesen währe. Die haben das irgendwie auf´m Abstellgleis gehabt. Sorry finde geht garnicht sowas- so unfähig und verplant..


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo Jan, 

vielen Dank für dein Feedback. Gerne kannst du mir in einer persönlichen Nachricht deine Kundennummer mitteilen, damit ich mir den Vorgang genauer anschauen kann. 

Aufgrund einer Umstellung unseres Warenwirtschaftssystem kam es in den letzten Wochen hin und wieder zu Verzögerungen. 
Ich entschuldige mich aufrichtig für die Vorkommnisse und kann dir sagen, dass wir mit Hochdruck daran arbeiten, den gewohnt guten Service wieder anbieten zu können - das Ziel ist in Sicht ;-)

Viele Grüße

Julia


----------



## Jan_der_Don (28. Juni 2016)

Ja sowas kann der Kunde doch nicht ausbaden. Das alte System fand ich besser.. am liebsten hatte ich eh mehr Menschen mit denen ich rede und keine Computeransage die sagt "sorry alle Mitarbeiter im Gespräch, rufen Sie bitte später nochmal an.. " und dann auflegt. Wenn das System ist, na dann gute Nacht. 

meine Nummer ist Bestellung: 5683351

Ihre Kollegin meinte, wird nun endlich wieder zurück gezahlt, da ich natürlich wo anders gekauft habe. Es kam halt keine Antwort auf meine Frage ob der Tausch möglich war und dann das selbe- falsche lager.. 

mfG Jan


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (28. Juni 2016)

Halo Jan, 

vielen Dank für die Infos. Genau - die Retoure ist erfasst und wurde deinem Kundenkonto gutgeschrieben. Damit du das Geld schnellstmöglich zurückerstattet bekommst, bitte dich dich, mir in einer persönlichen Nachricht deine IBAN und BIC mitzuteilen. Ich werde dann eine manuelle Rückzahlung veranlassen!

Ziel der ganzen Umstellung ist es, noch schneller und transparenter zu werden und unseren professionellen Service noch weiter zu verbessern.

Liebe Grüße

Julia


----------



## Jan_der_Don (28. Juni 2016)

deine Kollegin meinte Ihr habt meine Paypal und kontodaten, was ist denn nun?? Ich hatte schon öfters mal was bei euch gekauft..


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo Jan, 

nach Absprache mit der Buchhaltung wird dein Geld heute Nachmittag auf dein PayPal-Konto erstattet. 

Liebe Grüße

Julia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RLP-Biker (29. Juni 2016)

Ich habe bereits 4 Räder von Rose
1x Hardtail ca. 10 Jahre
1x Rennrad  ( kaum in gebrauch)
1x Hardtail für die Freundin ( auch ca. 5 Jahre)
1x Granite Chief ( 2013)

Ich bin jedes mal ca 350 km angereist und habe die Bikes getestet und probe gefahren.

Zum Service kann ich nur eines Sagen: ich bin sehr damit zufrieden.
ich schicke das aktuelle Bike (früher Hardtail und nun Granite Chief) 1 mal im Jahr zur Inspektion.
ich war mit Preis-Leistung immer SEHR zufrieden.

nach ca 5 Jahren hatte ich am Hardtail einen Rahmenbruch! 0,0 Problem OHNE WENN UND ABER GETAUSCHT! auf alle Anbauteile welche nicht übernommen werden konnten (ersetzt werden mussten) gab es damals 50%! 
Das war auch der Grund für die weiteren Rad Käufe!
klaro gabs mal auch mal Probleme ( z.B. Transportschaden oder am neuen Granite Chief DIREKT ein 8er am Hinterrad) aber jedesmal wurde die Sachen behoben!

Fazit: ich würde mich direkt wieder ein Bike von Rose kaufen!


----------



## Jan_der_Don (29. Juni 2016)

also der *RLP-Biker *sieht mir sehr nach nem fake acc aus. keine bilder keine Aktivitäten.. Bist du wirklich nur nen ROSE Kunde? oder ist da vielleicht etwas mehr? Mach mal bilder von deinen bikes.. 

naja meine Rückzahlung hab ich erhalten, aber ich bestelle da erstmal nichts mehr. Mann hätte wenigstens meine Fragen mal beantworten können.. oder wurde auch das mail system erneuert?? naja egal, andere Händler bekommen es meiner Meinung nach besser und freundlich hin.


----------



## RLP-Biker (29. Juni 2016)

Naja nur weil ich hier größtenteils mitlese  und weniger aktiv bin , bin ich doch real.

hier mal auf die schnelle ein Bild von meinen Facebook account


----------



## Jan_der_Don (29. Juni 2016)

ok, kommt mir nur etwas verdächtig vor.. nichts für ungut 

@ *ROSE Bikes Tech *falls Ihr noch nen Bike loswerden wollt nehme ich es gerne, dann schreib ich auch nur noch positives 

nur so ne Idee


----------



## RLP-Biker (29. Juni 2016)

von den anderen 3 schicke ich dir heute Abend ein Bild  per PN


----------



## hardcoreidiot (4. Juli 2016)

Dann mime ich auch mal den Totengräber und schaufle an so einem alten Thread  

In meinem Bekanntenkreis wurden und werden alle Arten von Bikes gefahren (und auch alle möglichen Marken ) (Rahmenbrüche sind übrigens überall schon vorgekommen )  
und auch ich habe über die Jahre immer selbst gebastelte Bikes neben meinem Cc ler gefahren die dessen Kosten zum Teil weit überstiegen . 


Aber zum Kern :   Ich hatte mich 2008 für ein Red Bull Al-Werks entschieden, da schlicht und einfach der Preis gut war . Die Beratung in der Bike-town (wenn ich mich nicht irre )  war auch top. Ich habe nie erlebt das irgendjemand über mein Bike gemeckert oder gelacht hätte . 

Mittlerweile hat das Ding fast 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel und das bei minimum 2 Touren die Woche .Als aus Verschleissgründen verschiedene Komponenten das Zeitliche segneten , musste ich auch das ein oder andere mal bei Umbauten beim Kundendienst nachhören, zwecks Freigaben von Scheibengrößen etc. Mir wurde immer Kompetent weitergeholfen . 



Fazit: Mein Bike läuft und das seit 8 Jahren . Das müssen die anderen Quatschköppe erstmal nachmachen. Für mich steht außer Frage das mein neues auch wieder ein Rose bike werden wird. 

Wenn ich eins über die Zeit im Forum- Oder auch Bikepark etc. gelernt habe , dann das ca. 90% der Biker die mit ihren Sündhaft teuren Rädern über andere lachen , nichtmal merken würden wenn du ihre 900€ Gabel gegen 100€ Discountware tauschst. 


Eigentlich schreibe ich hier schon länger nichtmehr , aber es war mir ein Bedürfnis


----------



## Cityracer (16. August 2016)

ROSE Bikes Tech" data-source="post: 13901325"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ROSE Bikes Tech schrieb:


> Aufgrund einer Umstellung unseres Warenwirtschaftssystem kam es in den letzten Wochen hin und wieder zu Verzögerungen.
> Ich entschuldige mich aufrichtig für die Vorkommnisse und kann dir sagen, dass wir mit Hochdruck daran arbeiten, den gewohnt guten Service wieder anbieten zu können - das Ziel ist in Sicht ;-)




es heißt mit Stand 14.08. immer noch:

_"Bitte beachten Sie, dass dies aufgrund des hohen Auftragseingang u*nd einer internen Softwareumstellung *zur Zeit einige Tage in Anspruch nehmen kann."_

ich schätze euren Laden in Bocholt, aber der Online-Kundenservice ist momentan nicht vorhanden, E-Mailanfrage wird nicht beantwortet, Hotline niemand erreichbar, es dudelt nur der -mir gerade nicht einfallede- NDW-Kunden-Abwehr-Song.


sorry, aber da muss man in der Hauptsaison und bei Softwareproblemen mal 1-2 Leute mehr an die Hotline setzen. es sei denn, man hat genug Kunden und braucht online keine neuen.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (16. August 2016)

Cityracer schrieb:


> es heißt mit Stand 14.08. immer noch:
> 
> _"Bitte beachten Sie, dass dies aufgrund des hohen Auftragseingang u*nd einer internen Softwareumstellung *zur Zeit einige Tage in Anspruch nehmen kann."_
> 
> ...




Hallo, 

vielen Dank für dein Feedback. Gerne kannst du mir in einer persönlichen Nachricht deine Kundennummer und die gewünschten Artikelnummern zusenden. Ich schaue dann bei uns im System nach, wie der Lieferstatus der einzelnen Artikel ist. Das neue System hat sich mittlerweile gut integriert und die Pakete werden nun innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen versendet. 

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße

Julia


----------



## Jan_der_Don (17. August 2016)

ja euer neues system ist echt nicht gut, hatte nochmal 2 XT- Mavic LRS gekauft, einer kam an, der andere wurde nicht gebucht.. musste auch wieder anrufen und mich von eurem höchst kompetenten Mitarbeitern vertrösten lassen.. "Wir haben gerade ein neues system und es läuft noch nicht ganz.." alter, irgendwas macht Ihr falsch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (18. August 2016)

Jan_der_Don schrieb:


> ja euer neues system ist echt mit gut, hatte nochmal 2 LRS gekauft, einer kam an, der andere wurde nicht gebucht.. musste auch wieder anrufen und mich von eurem höchst kompetenten Mitarbeitern vertrösten lassen.. "Wir haben gerade ein neues system und es läuft noch nicht ganz.." alter, irgendwas macht Ihr falsch..



Hallo Jan, 

dass einen eine neue Software durchaus am Anfang auch mal leicht zurückwirft ist normal. Ziel der ganzen Umstellung ist es, noch schneller und transparenter zu werden und unseren professionellen Service noch weiter zu verbessern. Erfreulich ist, dass wir mittlerweile auf dem guten Weg sind  Gerne kannst du mir persönliche Nachrichten schreiben, wenn du Fragen zu Bestellungen etc. hast. 

Liebe Grüße

Julia


----------



## Jan_der_Don (19. August 2016)

Hallo Julia,

ja.. is schon klar.. mal im ernst, findest du euren service professionell? Hast du privat schonmal was bei euch bestellt? Ich will nicht meckern und ich weiß dass Ihr einfach Sachen verkaufen wollt und der Rest nicht euer Bereich ist, aber service hab ich bei euch noch keinen erlebt. Das etwas ankommt wenn ich es bestelle ist kein service. Wenn Ihr jetzt selber noch Anleitungen oder irgendwas extra macht dann währe es vielleicht service. Aber verstehe nicht welchen service du meinst. Eure telefonhotline ist in meinen Augen genau wie die von ner Behörde (warte nur noch auf eine computer stimme..) und geholfen wurde mir da auch noch nie. Wenn ich etwas kaufe und Ihr nicht liefert ist das einfach ärgerlich und eigentlich ein Grund nicht wieder dort zu ordern.. Man macht heilt so seine Erfahrungen über die Jahre..

Ist auf jeden fall gut das Ihr hier etwas support gebt aber das ist doch auch echt das Mindeste in meinen Augen. Und warum immer so tun als ob es an einer neuen software liegt.. Ihr spart einfach extrem am z.B. telefonservice- software. Ich will garnicht wissen was ROSE pro Monat an Umsätzen macht. Da währe es ganz normal ne ganze Kolonne an kompetenten und gut bezahlten Fahrradmonteuren am Telefon zu halten. Das währe normal aber immer noch kein "guter service". Mir wollte man erzählen das die LRS extra gebaut werden müssen :/ alter im ernst?? lächlich find ich..

Ja ich weiß machen heute die meisten firmen so, wollen heilt alle sparen, aber dann von einem "gutem Weg" zu reden finde ich auch lächerlich.


Aber am ende ist der Kunde natürlich Mitschuld weil er dort kauft und es in den meisten fällen aus Desinteresse ignoriert was da so abläuft, Hauptsache das Paket kommt an. Ich habe ja auch wieder bei euch gekauft..


Nur mal so ne private Anmerkung für dich...



mfG Jan M.


----------



## rumag (19. August 2016)

rumag schrieb:


> Ich kann über Rose nur Positives berichten. Ich hatte zwei Kleinigkeiten bei meinem Soulfire und da wurde mir schnell und kulant (sprich kostenlos) geholfen.
> Ich kann Rose nur weiterempfehlen. Sei es von meinem Bike her oder vom Service.



Hat sich bei mir immer noch nicht geändert. Ich bin mit dem Service von Rose sehr zufrieden. Ich hatte immer kompetente Ansprechpartner in der Leitung gehabt. Ich hatte jetzt zwei kleine Reklamationen an meinem Soulfire und mir wurde schnell geholfen.
Das einzige was ich nicht gut finde ist das es keinen Papierkatalog mehr gibt.


----------



## skaster (19. August 2016)

Also, alles was ich bisher bestellt habe (ich gebe zu, ich bestelle bei anderen Shops öfter) ist ohne Probleme innerhalb normaler Lieferzeiten bei mir eingetroffen.
Einzig die schon defekt zugeschickte Pike in 2009 (Restposten und beim Kauf schon 2 Jahre alt) fand ich damals nicht so gelungen, aber die war nach weniger als 2 Wochen repariert wieder bei mir, bei dem bezahlten Preis konnte ich damit sehr gut leben, im Bikemarkt hat man zu der Zeit gebrauchte kaum zu dem Kurs bekommen.
Der Tausch einer defekten Reverb aus einem Komplettbike inkl. Demontage und Montage, hat auch nicht länger gedauert als bei einer Reverb oder Kind Shock die ich bei einem anderen Online Händler erworben habe.
Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur Glück gehabt.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (19. August 2016)

Bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Schön auch, dass man nicht nur aktuelles Hipsterzeugs, sondern auch ganz "normale Sachen" bekommt, wie z. B. Speichen in allen Längen und nicht zu "Sonderleistungspreisen".


----------



## werk77 (19. August 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe bis dato auch noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit meinem Rose Uncle Jimbo gemacht.
Egal ob im Wald,Park oder auch mal durch die Stadt.
Im Gegenteil,ich größtenteils nur Positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
Denn wie schon mehrfach hier geäußert,das Bike muss einem persönlich gefallen,zum Geldbeutel passen und auch die Ausstattung haben die man möchte.
Und da hat Rose meiner Meinung nach,sogar sehr große Vorteile gegenüber anderen Versendern,wie Canyon oder YT.
Da man bei Rose seine Ausstattung zusammenstellen kann,nicht wie bei anderen Versendern oder auch Bikes aus dem Fachhandel.
Das Design der neuen Rose MTB-Fully´s ist super und Durchdacht.

Denn die Eier legende Wollmilchsau stellt keiner her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (22. August 2016)

Besitze kein Bike von Rose. Bestelle aber sehr viel Zubehör und Kleidung dort und hatte noch nie Pech. (Ca. 40 Bestellungen) Selbst aktuell nicht. Grad ist wieder ein Paket auf dem Weg zu mir und wird morgen eintreffen.


----------



## nightwolf (23. August 2016)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Besitze kein Bike von Rose. Bestelle aber sehr viel Zubehör und Kleidung dort und hatte noch nie Pech. (Ca. 40 Bestellungen)  (...)


Verhaelt sich bei mir ganz genauso.

Ich fuehre quasi konstant bei Rose einen 'Wunschzettel'. Wenn die hundert Euro (VK-frei) voll sind, wird bestellt. _Immer wieder, jedes mal_ 

Bei der letzten Bestellung hat mich 'das neue System' aber ein paar Tage (fuer mich als WE-Pendler also effektiv eine Woche) gekostet: Bestellt am Mittwoch, 13.07. _(Mein Zeitplan war eigentlich, dass die Teile am Wochenende da sind; alle Ware auf Lager)_ hat dann aber bis Dienstag, 19.07., gedauert.
Ich hoffe mal, dass bis zur naechsten Lieferung alles eingespielt ist.


----------



## nightwolf (23. August 2016)

Jan_der_Don schrieb:


> (...) Man macht *heilt* so seine Erfahrungen (...) wollen *heilt* alle sparen (...)


Heisst die hier fett markierte Floskel nur in Sueddeutschland '*halt*' und / oder hab ich da wieder mal was verpasst??


----------



## baddriver82 (24. August 2016)

Ich habe mir am 17.08. Textilien bestellt. Diese waren zum Zeitpunkt alle lieferbar. Ich hatte bis zum 20.08. mit der Ware gerechnet. Aber bis heute nichts da. Bezahlen tue ich immer per Rechnung.
Der Anruf am Montag hat wohl auch nichts gebracht. 
Ich werde wohl die Bestellung stornieren...


----------



## nightwolf (24. August 2016)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir am 17.08. Textilien bestellt. Diese waren zum Zeitpunkt alle lieferbar. Ich hatte bis zum 20.08. mit der Ware gerechnet. Aber bis heute nichts da (...)


Das bedeutet, dass es verglichen mit meiner letzten Bestellung in den zwischenzeitlich vergangenen fast sechs Wochen eher schlechter geworden ist


----------



## baddriver82 (24. August 2016)

Heute kam eine Mail von Rose, dass ein Artikel nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Kann schon mal passieren, aber das man so lange brauch um das festzustellen.


----------



## nightwolf (24. August 2016)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> (...) ein Artikel nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Kann schon mal passieren,


richtig 


baddriver82 schrieb:


> aber das man so lange brauch um das festzustellen.


ist eigentlich genau das, was mit der tollen neuen Software nicht mehr passieren sollte


----------



## Cityracer (9. September 2016)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir am 17.08. Textilien bestellt. Diese waren zum Zeitpunkt alle lieferbar. Ich hatte bis zum 20.08. mit der Ware gerechnet. Aber bis heute nichts da. Bezahlen tue ich immer per Rechnung.



ich hatte per Vorkasse bezahlt und *warte *nun* seit 31.08. auf *die* Erstattung.*

frage mich, wo die (Rose) die ganzen positiven Feedbacks her haben? sowas zähes und träges wie bei denen inkl. mangelnder Erreichbarkeit habe ich mit verglechweise BC oder B24 noch nie erlebt. 1x und nie wieder bei denen.


----------



## baddriver82 (10. September 2016)

Langsam schwankt meine Zufriedenheit mit Rose. Ich hatte nen Sattel wegen Knackgeräuschen reklamiert. Paar Tage später kam eine Gutschrift. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt war das für mich erledigt. Ich habe denen eine Mail geschrieben, dass Sie mir die Gutschrift auf mein Konto überweisen sollen. Nen Tag später haben die einen Stattel rausgeschickt und mitgeteilt das die Gutschrift verrechnet wurde. Ich hätte das mit der Gutschrift bei der Reklamation angeben sollen... Aber wo? 
Ich kann. Den Sattel zurückschicken. Aber der Hammer, der Austauschsattel war benutzt und schmutzig. Die Sattelstreben hatten auch schon Macken.
Die Verpackung habe die auch von einem anderem Sattel genommen. Für mich ist das B-Ware. Dann wurden noch Grund von meiner Gutschrift 9€ abgezogen...
Das ist schon ne Frechheit. Ich haben denen mehrere 1000€ dort gelassen und ein Fahrrad gekauft.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich da noch weiter Kunde sein möchte. Es war sonst alles Top....aber nun Flopp.

Ach so, ich hatte noch ne Gutschrift von meiner Rose-Card. Die ist auch spurlos verschwunden....schon traurig....


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (12. September 2016)

Cityracer schrieb:


> ich hatte per Vorkasse bezahlt und *warte *nun* seit 31.08. auf *die* Erstattung.*
> 
> frage mich, wo die (Rose) die ganzen positiven Feedbacks her haben? sowas zähes und träges wie bei denen inkl. mangelnder Erreichbarkeit habe ich mit verglechweise BC oder B24 noch nie erlebt. 1x und nie wieder bei denen.



Hallo, 

ich freue mich, wenn du mir eine persönliche Nachricht mit deiner Kundennummer schickst, damit ich mir den Vorgang genau anschauen kann.

Liebe Grüße

Julia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (12. September 2016)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Langsam schwankt meine Zufriedenheit mit Rose. Ich hatte nen Sattel wegen Knackgeräuschen reklamiert. Paar Tage später kam eine Gutschrift. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt war das für mich erledigt. Ich habe denen eine Mail geschrieben, dass Sie mir die Gutschrift auf mein Konto überweisen sollen. Nen Tag später haben die einen Stattel rausgeschickt und mitgeteilt das die Gutschrift verrechnet wurde. Ich hätte das mit der Gutschrift bei der Reklamation angeben sollen... Aber wo?
> Ich kann. Den Sattel zurückschicken. Aber der Hammer, der Austauschsattel war benutzt und schmutzig. Die Sattelstreben hatten auch schon Macken.
> Die Verpackung habe die auch von einem anderem Sattel genommen. Für mich ist das B-Ware. Dann wurden noch Grund von meiner Gutschrift 9€ abgezogen...
> Das ist schon ne Frechheit. Ich haben denen mehrere 1000€ dort gelassen und ein Fahrrad gekauft.
> ...



Hallo,

bitte schicke auch du mir eine persönliche Nachricht mit deiner Kundennummer. Ich werde mir deinen Vorgang ebenfalls anschauen und dir schnellstmöglich weiterhelfen. 

Liebe Grüße

Julia


----------



## baddriver82 (13. September 2016)

Die bei Rose sind echt bemüht meine Anliegen aufzuklären...Ist alles gut geworden.  Danke @ROSE Bikes Tech


----------



## nightwolf (14. September 2016)

So, jetzt hab ich grad auch mal wieder bei ROSE eine Bestellung rausgeschickt. Heute = *Mittwoch*  
Alles lieferbar - 'normal' sollten die Teile also am *Freitag* ankommen.

Bin mal neugierig


----------



## nightwolf (14. September 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> (...) Bin mal neugierig


Oha. Die neue Software scheint inzwischen zu funktionieren. Versandbenachrichtigung und Trackingnummer hab ich schon mal.

Dann kaemen die Sachen ja evtl. schon morgen


----------



## M.Finken (15. September 2016)

Ich bin auch super zufrieden mit Rose, habe dort schon 2 Fahrräder gekauft und Plane jetzt das 3 zu kaufen. 

Mir ist letztens aufgefallen das bei meinen BC Sl von 2011, die Schwinge einem Riss hat. Eben Angerufen und 3 Tage später habe Ich die neue bekommen, auf Garantie. 
Gruß


----------



## nightwolf (15. September 2016)

So, meine Teile sind heute eingetroffen. Sehr gut


----------



## Knallscharsche (29. September 2016)

Vorgestern Bestellt, heute da (Allerdings nur die Schees Dhl Karte, Klingelfauler Postbote..).
Bis jetzt sind bei Mir alle Bestellungen Reibungslos abgelaufen, ob mit oder neuem System..


----------



## Puddingwade (6. Oktober 2016)

Möchte neben dem MTB jetzt auch ein bischen RR fahren. Als Einsteiger mit Null Wissen/Erfahrung mit diesen Racern also erstmal das Netz auf links gedreht. Bei meiner Rescherche tauchte zwangsläufig auch das Rose Pro SL als gut bewertetes Einsteigerbike auf. Den Rahmen fand ich sofort sehr schön (natürlich Geschmackssache). Also Beratungstermin vereinbart und gestern nach Bocholt gefahren. Und ich muß sagen: Nach anfänglicher Skepsis (erstes Gefühl: Der Berater spult hier sein Verkaufsprogramm ab) wurde das immer mehr zu einer sehr gelungenen, professionellen Beratung! Hier hat mir ein RR-Fahrer prima Tips gegeben, mich vermessen, mir Komponenten empfohlen, ist auf meine individuellen Probleme (Klickis, mein geschundener Rücken, etc.) eingegangen und letzlich bin ich bei einer Rahmengröße gelandet, die ich so nie bestellt hätte. Ich warte also jetzt auf meinen ersten Rose-Renner und bin soweit total von Produkt und Service überzeugt. Kann sich natürlich noch ändern, Bike ist ja noch nichtmal da. Aber ich hoffe das wird nicht eintreten.
Achso: Mit dem Versender-Image hatte ich noch nie ein Problem. Was andere von der Marke Rose halten und dann vielleicht von mir, geht mir am A**** vorbei. Wobei ich es auch bisher nicht so empfunden habe, dass Rose bei Bikern so gedisst wird.


----------



## Florian301 (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe die Tage auch eine Mahnung für eine Bestellung aus Juni 2016 erhalten, die ich jedoch nie getätigt habe. Die auch nicht in meiner Bestellhistorie auftaucht?

Irgendetwas scheint da schief zu laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baddriver82 (9. Oktober 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tage auch eine Mahnung für eine Bestellung aus Juni 2016 erhalten, die ich jedoch nie getätigt habe. Die auch nicht in meiner Bestellhistorie auftaucht?
> 
> Irgendetwas scheint da schief zu laufen



Einfach mal dort anrufen! Das ist bestimmt nur ein Fehler im System.  4 Monate für eine Mahnung ist untypisch. 
Hast du die Mahnung schriftlich per Post oder Mail bekommen?


----------



## Florian301 (9. Oktober 2016)

baddriver82 schrieb:


> Einfach mal dort anrufen! Das ist bestimmt nur ein Fehler im System.  4 Monate für eine Mahnung ist untypisch.
> Hast du die Mahnung schriftlich per Post oder Mail bekommen?



Per Post, bzw es ist eine Zahlungserinnerung....


----------



## baddriver82 (9. Oktober 2016)

Da ist ja gewaltig was schief gelaufen. Einfach dort anrufen...


----------



## Russkij (13. Oktober 2016)

Edit:
Bei mir hat sich rausgestellt, das mein Rad an eine Falsche Adresse verschickt wurde. Jetzt hoffe ich das mein Fahrrad nächste Woche auch bei mir ankommt.


----------



## Florian301 (13. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt die Krönung. Nachdem die Zahlungserinnerung für eine Bestellung von vor fast 4 Monaten kam, obwohl sie vollständig retouniert wurde, habe ich eine eMail an Rose geschickt. Heute kam die Info: Mail konnte nicht zugestellt werden! Obwohl es laut Rose Homepage die richtige eMail Adresse ist!!! Und das beste: Eben mache ich den Briefkasten und habe eine Mahnung von Rose drin! So eine Frechheit! Somit ist ROse für mich gestorben!


@ROSE Bikes Tech wollt ihr hierzu vll etwas sagen?!


----------



## Trymon (20. Oktober 2016)

So nun möchte ich mich doch auch mal hier zurück melden im Forum nach langer langer.....langer Zeit. Zähle mich auch zu den Rosebike Besitzern. Genau genommen ein Red Bull AL-400 Factory. 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel und läuft immer noch gut.
Damals habe ich mich dafür entschieden, dass ich ein gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis bekommen habe bei Rose und mir alles so zusammen stellen konnte wie ich es wollte und mir leisten konnte. Zudem hat es mir schlicht gefallen und gefällt mir immer noch.
Damals war ich richtig zufrieden mit dem ganzen Ablauf.

Im großen und ganzen bin ich immer noch recht zufrieden mit Rosebikes, doch es scheint doch, dass das Unternehmen um einiges gewachsen ist, die Abläufe aber nicht wirklich mit gewachsen sind. Vor allem die Kommunikation innerhalb der Abteilungen scheint nicht reibungslos zu laufen, was am Ende der Kunde merkt.

Im Juni hatte ich eine Inspektion für mein Bike beauftragt. Den Abholtermin habe ich erst versemmelt und ihn dann per Mail (auf Mails kam nie eine Reaktion) und per Telefon vorverlegt. Weder am Vorverlegten Termin, noch am ursprünglichen kam die Abholung. Leider habe ich aus Zeitgründen und Gedankenlosigkeit nie selbst nachgebohrt und so fristete das MTB im Versandkarton sein Dasein. Zumindest bis Mitte September, da kam eine Zahlungserinnerung per Mail für den Versandkarton. Diesmal klappte die Kommunikation per Mail und Versand wurde vereinbart. Zwei Tage später war ein Brief da mit einer Mahnung für den Versandkarton. Dazu muss ich noch erwähnen, dass ich nie eine Rechnung erhalten hatte. Gut kein Problem, ließ sich auch problemlos lösen.
Allerdings ist es schon seltsam, dass niemandem bei dieser Rechnung aufgefallen ist, dass da der Auftrag nicht voll ausgeführt worden ist.

Danach ging alles seinen geregelten Gang und Bike wurde abgeholt, in drei Wochen gewartet und wieder zurück zu mir.

Da hier aber jemand von Rose mit ließt hätte ich noch einen Vorschlag. Das MTB war sicher nicht total verdreckt, aber sauber war es auch nicht. Im Rahmen eines Service wäre es nett, wenn ihr das Bike für den Kunden durch die "Waschstraße" schickt. Ein mal ordentlich abgespritzt und neu geölt sollte kein zu großer Aufwand sein. Wäre aus Kundensicht zumindest nett, wenn das Bike danach wie Neu aussieht.

Fazit, es läuft tatsächlich nicht alles perfekt bei Rose, aber ganz ehrlich wenn es selbst bei mir selbst nicht immer perfekt läuft darf auch ein Unternehmen Fehler machen. Ich würde wieder ein Rose Bike kaufen, wenn ich einen Grund dazu hätte, doch selbst mit 8 Jahren gibt es am AL Factory nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (18. November 2016)

Ich gehe mal zurück zur Ausgangsfrage: "Rose unbeliebter als andere Versender?"

Ich war selbst mal 2009 in Willingen und durfte mit Bobby Root damals noch das alte Uncle Jimbo testen. Das Bike hat mich damals überzeugt. Gekauft habe ich trotzdem nicht, weil ich kein Bike kaufe, wenn ich gerade keins brauche. Nächstes Jahr will ich dann doch mal ein neues Bike. Ich habe mir detaillierte Gedanken zu meiner Wunschgeometrie gemacht, auch nach einer Analyse der Geometrien meiner alten Bikes. Dann habe ich annähernd alle Bikes (mit wenigen Ausnahmen) verglichen. Übrig geblieben ist wieder das Uncle Jimbo, allerdings in XL und nicht, wie von Rose für meine Körpergröße empfohlen in L. Es gibt auch noch andere Bikes, die passen würden (Rocky Slayer, Lapierre Spicy, Focus SAM) Alle diese Bikes sind sich sehr ähnlich von der Geometrie. Es gibt noch viele andere, die genauso wären, dann aber mit tieferem Schwerpunkt, was ich nicht will. Einige Bikes sind an anderer Stelle extrem, haben ein zu flaches Sitzrohr, was unnötig die Sattelstütze belastet oder haben nicht mein Vertrauen, was die Haltbarkeit angeht.
Bei der Suche nach "dem Bike" war ich auf allen Herstellerseiten. Die von Rose ist die lausigste. Das fördert nicht gerade ein gutes Image. Wenn Du ein hippes Produkt suchst und gehst auf die Homepage egal welchen Herstellers, wird das immer super presentiert, mit allen Details, die man vielleicht wissen will, oder auch nicht.
Bei Rose  kommt man nach einigen Klicks erst auf die Konfiguratorseite, um dann festzustellen, dass man eigentlich kaum noch was konfigurieren kann. Ich frage mich schon, ob an Weihnachten ein neues Uncle Jimbo rauskommt? Vor ein paar Wochen konnte man beim 3'er noch wählen, ob man gegen Aufpreis eine Sram XO1 Kurbel möchte, anstatt der grottigen e13 TRS+. Mittlerweile kann man nur noch alternativ auf Shimano ausweichen, muss dann aber auch eine Shimano-Schaltung nehmen. Der Vorteil des Konfigurators wurde also anscheinend wegrationalisiert. Nähere Infos zum Bike, gibt es auch nicht. Was für ein Innenlagerstandard wird verbaut. Muss man nachfragen. Wie breit sind die angebotenen Sättel. Man weiß es nicht. Hat die Gabel Boost-Standard? Vermutlich nicht. Absolut jeder Hersteller macht das besser (abgesehen von der Sattelbreite). Deshalb klickt dann auch jeder gleich weiter, der ein hippes und günstigeres Versenderbike sucht. Da könnten die Webdesigner von Rose einfach mal bei Canyon oder YT  oder jedem anderen Hersteller reinklicken und wüssten, wie es besser geht. Noch nicht einmal im Prospekt gibt es irgendeine brauchbare Information zum Uncle Jimbo. Wie soll man das Bezeichnen? Negativ-Marketing? Man kriegt fast schon Mitleid, wenn man mal ein Rose sieht: Oh, immer wieder entscheiden sich Leute trotz aller Widerstände des Herstellers doch für dessen Bike.

Wie gesagt, alles an dem Bike passt eigentlich, nur nicht das Marketing: Katastrophe.

Ach ja. Wer lachen will. Konfigurier mal das Uncle Jimbo in Raw. Dann fehlen auf dem Bild die Reifen, obwohl es ja die gleichen sind, wie beim schwarz lackierten.


----------



## Jabberwoky (21. November 2016)

@GoldenerGott 
Als ich vor zwei Jahren mein Granite Chief 2 gekauft habe, war das allerdings noch anders. Bin nur durch Marketing-Geblubber auf das damals neue Rad aufmerksam geworden. Dann im neu eröffneten Laden München konnte ich mir "mein" Rad dann auf Großbildschirm anschauen und konfigurieren. Das alles hat mich damals veranlasst ein Rose zu kaufen.

Die Webseite von Rose hat sich in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht verändert. Der Konfigurator verdient meiner Bescheiden Meinung nach nicht mehr diesen Namen. Zu viele Ausstattungen können nicht visualisiert werden. Rose sinkt damit im Ansehen wieder auf den Level vor dem Wiedererwachen vor 2 Jahren. Ich bin da Deiner Meinung das dies Neukunden nicht zieht sondern verschreckt.

Allerdings Service und Support in München ist immer noch gleich gut. Auch der telefonische bzw. Mailsupport ist gut. Allerdings muss man mich nicht mehr von Rose überzeugen, ich habe schon Rose gekauft. Mein nächstes Rad wird wieder ein Rose werden, da bin ich mir fast sicher.


----------



## underdog (23. November 2016)

Muss dir recht geben das die Seite nicht optimal ist, aber die Informationen sind schon am Bike/Rahmen aufgeführt. Und nach Rückfrage sollen weitere Optionen kommen, die Pflege dauert leider noch etwas. Aber wenn du was nicht findest kannst du auch immer Anrufen. hab ich auch gemacht weil ich ein paar bestimmte Teile nicht im Konfigurator finden konnte die ich an meinem neuen Root Miller gerne möchte.






GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal zurück zur Ausgangsfrage: "Rose unbeliebter als andere Versender?"
> 
> Ich war selbst mal 2009 in Willingen und durfte mit Bobby Root damals noch das alte Uncle Jimbo testen. Das Bike hat mich damals überzeugt. Gekauft habe ich trotzdem nicht, weil ich kein Bike kaufe, wenn ich gerade keins brauche. Nächstes Jahr will ich dann doch mal ein neues Bike. Ich habe mir detaillierte Gedanken zu meiner Wunschgeometrie gemacht, auch nach einer Analyse der Geometrien meiner alten Bikes. Dann habe ich annähernd alle Bikes (mit wenigen Ausnahmen) verglichen. Übrig geblieben ist wieder das Uncle Jimbo, allerdings in XL und nicht, wie von Rose für meine Körpergröße empfohlen in L. Es gibt auch noch andere Bikes, die passen würden (Rocky Slayer, Lapierre Spicy, Focus SAM) Alle diese Bikes sind sich sehr ähnlich von der Geometrie. Es gibt noch viele andere, die genauso wären, dann aber mit tieferem Schwerpunkt, was ich nicht will. Einige Bikes sind an anderer Stelle extrem, haben ein zu flaches Sitzrohr, was unnötig die Sattelstütze belastet oder haben nicht mein Vertrauen, was die Haltbarkeit angeht.
> Bei der Suche nach "dem Bike" war ich auf allen Herstellerseiten. Die von Rose ist die lausigste. Das fördert nicht gerade ein gutes Image. Wenn Du ein hippes Produkt suchst und gehst auf die Homepage egal welchen Herstellers, wird das immer super presentiert, mit allen Details, die man vielleicht wissen will, oder auch nicht.
> ...


----------



## GoldenerGott (24. November 2016)

@underdog 
Danke. Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Bei den Anbauteilen habe ich immer mal wieder die Infoklappe geöffnet, ohne Informationen von Belang zu finden. Deshab habe ich beim Rahmen nicht geglaubt, dass da mehr als Bla-bla dabei steht.
Ein Anruf ist aber noch nicht nötig. Ich wollte erst nächsten Sommer zuschlagen. Wer weiß,  ob das Bike dann überhaupt noch angeboten wird und mit welchen Ausstattungsoptionen. Außerdem würde ich mich vorher gerne mal drauf setzen und ein paar Meter fahren, weshalb ich dann, wenn ich nicht vorher ein anderes Bike kaufe, in München vorbei fahren werde, vorausgesetzt es ist dort dann in XL und L verfügbar. Alternativ wäre noch Willingen möglich. Immerhin minimal näher, als die anderen beiden Optionen. Ich bin auch noch vollkommen unentschieden, ob ich lieber ein RS oder Fox-Fahrwerk will. Auch eine MST-getunte Yari wäre eine Option.
Schon für diese Entscheidungen brauche ich noch ein paar Monate.


----------



## effx (6. Dezember 2016)

Die Mitarbeiter bei Rose tun mir schon Leid. Mit der Einführung einer neuen Software zu Jahresanfang begannen deren Probleme. Das bezieht sich aber nicht auf die Produkte. Ich habe mir dort mein Wunschbike zusammengestellt und bin sehr glücklich damit. Habe das Bike aus dem Karton gezogen, Lenker montiert, Pedale angeschraubt und bin ab auf den Trail. Es war und ist mir eine reine Freude! Schrauben musste ich noch nix, lediglich der Schaltzug vom Lockout der Gabel ist durchgerutscht und musste neu fixiert werden. Zur Einfahrkontrolle gab es keine Auffälligkeiten, alles hatte guten Sitz, nichts musste nachgezogen oder nachjustiert werden. Die Laufräder stehen auch noch wie `ne 1, keine Ahnung, ob ich das Rose gutschreiben soll oder die Lorbeeren bei DT-Swiss bleiben. Ich für meinen Fall habe auf Jeden mein bestelltes Wunschbike erhalten, auch wenn es im Bestellablauf softwarebedingt einige Komplikationen gab. Für alle Probleme gab es aber immer einen Ansprechpartner aus dem Bestellverlauf heraus. Bei Problemen: Ruft die Leute direkt an und versucht es nicht über die Zentrale!


----------



## alvis (16. Dezember 2016)

Hi zusammen, 

grundsätzlich kann ich nichts negatives über Rose sagen .
Was ich aber echt sagen muss ist....
Das die anderen Versender von der HP
her echt etwas weiter voraus sind da werden die Bikes echt wertiger dargestellt. 
Ob die anderen besser sind sei jetzt mal dahingestellt. 

Was ich schon schade finde ist das Rose meiner Meinung nach den Start in dieser Saison etwas verschläft.
Nich im Bereich Fullys aber bei den Carbon Hardtails schon.
Die anderen Versender wie Radon und Canyon haben ihre Bikes mit wertigen Bildern online gestellt. 
Rose startet erst Wie ich im eigenen Thread erfahren habe im Frühjahr. 
Ich finde sie sollten die Räder wenigstens kurzfristig online stellen.....
Oder schonmal spannend ankündigen...
Im Moment herscht seit längerem gähnende leere auf deren Homepage. 
Es verleitet einen echt dazu sich woanders umzuschalten. 

Ich würde mir für Rose wünschen das sie da reagieren, grundsätzlich ist die Einstellung vielleicht richtig die 2017er bikes erst in dem Jahr vorzustellen...
Andererseits sollte man natürlich auch auf den Wettbewerb reagieren....
@ROSE Bikes Tech


----------



## alvis (29. Dezember 2016)

Hallo an alle Rose Bike Fahrer. ....
Hier ist ja echt nicht viel los. 

Entweder stimmt das Vorurteil das Rose relativ unbeliebt ist...  
Oder die Rose Bikes Fahrer sitzen nur auf dem Rad. ..   
Oder die haben alle kein Internet 

Schade das hier so wenig los ist.


----------



## Jabberwoky (29. Dezember 2016)

@alvis
Was verstehst Du unter "nicht viel los"? Es gibt halt aktuell keine Probleme mit Rose. Ab und an eine technische Frage in den Freds der einzelnen Räder.

Morgen kann ich Dir nicht antworten, da bin ich mit meinem Rose GC2 unterwegs ....


----------



## tac85 (29. Dezember 2016)

Hallo liebe User , 

Ich bin hier schon ewig stiller Mitleser und auch schon ewig Rosekunde.
Jetzt habe ich mich total in das Root Miller 3 29" verliebt. War mit meinem Kumpel in Bocholt und habe mich vermessen lassen. Bis dahin auch alles gut. Nur der Berater der mich danach empfangen hat war irgendwie wie soll man sagen. "EINE NULL ?" Ich fragte ihn als erstes welche Rahmengröße ich denn jetzt brauch. Er antworte mit:,, ja das Versuch ich auch gerade herauszufinden." nach zwei Minuten sagte er :,, ach komm wir nehmen L und XL mit nach unten." Da musste ich schon ein wenig schmunzeln. Unten angekommen sollte ich mich neben das Bike stellen und er wollte wegen der Sattelhöhe gucken. sagte dann :,,passt schon" und liess mich aufsteigen. Nach mehrmaligen Wechsel war meine Subjektive Meinung das ich auf dem XL besser sitze , gefühlt mehr im Fahrrad. Er war sichtlich überrascht. auf dem L fühlte sich der Lenker so nah an und ich saß so aufrecht. Er sagte Ok dann lass uns wieder hoch. Oben die Bike´s wieder abgestellt und das war es dann auch schon fast. habe noch zwei Fragen wegen der Konfiguration und dem Sattel gestellt aber sonst kam da auch nix von ihm zurück. Irgendwie weiss ich jetzt nach 2 Stunden in Bocholt immer noch nicht ob XL jetzt die passende Größe ist -.-  

Was meint ihr ? Nochmal hinfahren ? anderen Berater aufsuchen ? Bike ausleihen ? Ich meine 4200 Euro ist ja auch ne Stange Geld. da möchte ich nicht zwei Jahre mit Rückenschmerzen rumfahren wegen einem falschen Rahmen. 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## alvis (30. Dezember 2016)

tac85 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe User ,
> 
> Ich bin hier schon ewig stiller Mitleser und auch schon ewig Rosekunde.
> Jetzt habe ich mich total in das Root Miller 3 29" verliebt. War mit meinem Kumpel in Bocholt und habe mich vermessen lassen. Bis dahin auch alles gut. Nur der Berater der mich danach empfangen hat war irgendwie wie soll man sagen. "EINE NULL ?" Ich fragte ihn als erstes welche Rahmengröße ich denn jetzt brauch. Er antworte mit:,, ja das Versuch ich auch gerade herauszufinden." nach zwei Minuten sagte er :,, ach komm wir nehmen L und XL mit nach unten." Da musste ich schon ein wenig schmunzeln. Unten angekommen sollte ich mich neben das Bike stellen und er wollte wegen der Sattelhöhe gucken. sagte dann :,,passt schon" und liess mich aufsteigen. Nach mehrmaligen Wechsel war meine Subjektive Meinung das ich auf dem XL besser sitze , gefühlt mehr im Fahrrad. Er war sichtlich überrascht. auf dem L fühlte sich der Lenker so nah an und ich saß so aufrecht. Er sagte Ok dann lass uns wieder hoch. Oben die Bike´s wieder abgestellt und das war es dann auch schon fast. habe noch zwei Fragen wegen der Konfiguration und dem Sattel gestellt aber sonst kam da auch nix von ihm zurück. Irgendwie weiss ich jetzt nach 2 Stunden in Bocholt immer noch nicht ob XL jetzt die passende Größe ist -.-
> ...



Hi....
Kann ich mir bei Rose fast garnicht vorstellen was du erlebt hast.
Es sei denn du hängst vielleicht tatsächlich zwischen zwei Größen.....
Dann kann ma dir die Entscheidung nicht so einfach abnehmen. 
Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tac85 (30. Dezember 2016)

Wie gesagt ich war diesmal nicht wirklich überzeugt von dem Berater. Irgendwie lustlos der gute. Ich bin 1,87 groß und wiege um die 100kilo. Schrittlänge ca. 86 cm würde ich sagen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## alvis (30. Dezember 2016)

tac85 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich war diesmal nicht wirklich überzeugt von dem Berater. Irgendwie lustlos der gute. Ich bin 1,87 groß und wiege um die 100kilo. Schrittlänge ca. 86 cm würde ich sagen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Da würde ich mich für L entscheiden.


----------



## tac85 (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe das Yeti 4.5c in L 2 Stunden gefahren und war mehr als begeistert. Vergleiche die beiden gerade und kann mich nicht entscheiden. mal ist der Wert größer mal ist er kleiner. Dafür habe ich noch zu wenig Erfahrung.

https://www.rosebikes.de/bike/rose-root-miller-3-29/aid:884764
http://www.yeticycles.com/bikes/sb45/specs


----------



## Jabberwoky (30. Dezember 2016)

Das Yeti ist im Grundpreis schon teurerer als das Root Milller. Auch ist die Ausstattung beim Root Miller besser (zb, Reifensatz Yeti DTM1900, Root Miller DTM1501).

Musste Dir genau durchrechnen und für Dich entscheiden ob die höherwertige Ausstattung des Root Miller besser für Dich ist. Allerdings habe ich noch an keinem Rad hinterher nicht aufgerüstet. Beim Yeti haste mehr Spielwiese zum Aufrüsten.

Das Yeti hat für mich auch den größeren Bling-Bling-Faktor für die Eisdiele und den höheren Wiederverkaufswert.  

Alles nur gerechne und Datenvergleich. Es ist und bleibt entscheidend wie Du dich auf den Rädern fühlst. Das bessere wird genommen auch wenn es dann das teurere werden sollte.


----------



## alvis (30. Dezember 2016)

@tac85

Ganz ehrlich. ....
Ich würde das Root Miller 2 nehmen
evtl. die Laufräder umkonfigurieren.
Ich finde mit XT und ner Pike hast du schon echt Watt dolles.
Ich aber nur meine Meinung ich möchte dich nicht beeinflussen.
Viel Erfolg. ..
Ich war heute noch inner Biketown. ...
Warte verzweifelt auf die Carbon Hardtails, kann man immer noch nicht konfigurieren 
Ich hoffe ab Januar und sollte es nicht passen gibbet ein canyon oder Ghost.


----------



## Neudabei (30. Dezember 2016)

tac85 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe User ,
> 
> Ich bin hier schon ewig stiller Mitleser und auch schon ewig Rosekunde.
> Jetzt habe ich mich total in das Root Miller 3 29" verliebt. War mit meinem Kumpel in Bocholt und habe mich vermessen lassen. Bis dahin auch alles gut. Nur der Berater der mich danach empfangen hat war irgendwie wie soll man sagen. "EINE NULL ?" Ich fragte ihn als erstes welche Rahmengröße ich denn jetzt brauch. Er antworte mit:,, ja das Versuch ich auch gerade herauszufinden." nach zwei Minuten sagte er :,, ach komm wir nehmen L und XL mit nach unten." Da musste ich schon ein wenig schmunzeln. Unten angekommen sollte ich mich neben das Bike stellen und er wollte wegen der Sattelhöhe gucken. sagte dann :,,passt schon" und liess mich aufsteigen. Nach mehrmaligen Wechsel war meine Subjektive Meinung das ich auf dem XL besser sitze , gefühlt mehr im Fahrrad. Er war sichtlich überrascht. auf dem L fühlte sich der Lenker so nah an und ich saß so aufrecht. Er sagte Ok dann lass uns wieder hoch. Oben die Bike´s wieder abgestellt und das war es dann auch schon fast. habe noch zwei Fragen wegen der Konfiguration und dem Sattel gestellt aber sonst kam da auch nix von ihm zurück. Irgendwie weiss ich jetzt nach 2 Stunden in Bocholt immer noch nicht ob XL jetzt die passende Größe ist -.-
> ...




Ich habe jahrelang bei Rose Ersatzteile für die ganze Familie bestellt...   dann sollte ein neues RR her.... also die 230km hingefahren und auf ein "kataloggesicht" getroffen....  ob's dran lag das wir Samstag da waren ? Service/Beratung waren aber unterste Schublade.....  

So unterschiedlich können die Erfahrungen sein....


----------



## Jabberwoky (30. Dezember 2016)

@Neudabei
Das ist schon ärgerlich und sollte eigentlich auch an einem Samstag nicht passieren......

Allerdings arbeiten dort auch nur Menschen und da menschelt es halt mal. Trotzdem würde ich mich bei der Verkaufsleitung/Geschäftsführung beschweren, Du bist immerhin 250 km (inkl. Fahrzeit) auf Deine Kosten zu denen hingefahren. Bringt natürlich nur was, wenn Du trotz dem Missgeschick noch an einem Rose-Rad Interesse hast.

Hattest Du einen Termin mit einem Verkäufer ausgemacht? Zwischen den Feiertagen haben alle möglichen Leute Zeit sich solche Sachen an zu schauen, dass kollidiert natürlich dann mit einer ausführlichen Beratung. Meine persönliche Regel: Kaufe nie ein Rad am Wochenende, vereinbare einen Termin an einen normalen Arbeitstag außerhalb von Urlaubs- und Feiertagszeiten. ...... und gehe niemals ich betone niemals zwischen Weihnachten und dem 6. Januar zu Ikea 



alvis schrieb:


> @tac85
> Ich würde das Root Miller 2 nehmen


Meine bescheidene Meineung dazu. Das hat aber keine Boost-Naben und keine Metric-Dämpfer. Ich weiss, braucht man nicht zwingend aber wenn ich so viel Geld ausgebe sollten die neuesten "Standards" auch bedient werden. 
Wenn das egal ist, dann kann ich Deinen Tip nur unterstützen. Mehr gutes Rad für weniger Geld geht kaum.


----------



## tac85 (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin sowieso eher für das 3er. Bin schon am überlegen ob ich mich nicht bei einem Profi vermessen lasse und ihm die Entscheidung überlasse.
Habe von einem Bekannten nur gutes über GL8 Sport in Burscheid gehört. 

Mal sehen , wünsche euch allen erstmal einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Twenty9er (9. Januar 2017)

tac85 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe User ,
> 
> Ich bin hier schon ewig stiller Mitleser und auch schon ewig Rosekunde.
> Jetzt habe ich mich total in das Root Miller 3 29" verliebt. War mit meinem Kumpel in Bocholt und habe mich vermessen lassen. Bis dahin auch alles gut. Nur der Berater der mich danach empfangen hat war irgendwie wie soll man sagen. "EINE NULL ?" Ich fragte ihn als erstes welche Rahmengröße ich denn jetzt brauch. Er antworte mit:,, ja das Versuch ich auch gerade herauszufinden." nach zwei Minuten sagte er :,, ach komm wir nehmen L und XL mit nach unten." Da musste ich schon ein wenig schmunzeln. Unten angekommen sollte ich mich neben das Bike stellen und er wollte wegen der Sattelhöhe gucken. sagte dann :,,passt schon" und liess mich aufsteigen. Nach mehrmaligen Wechsel war meine Subjektive Meinung das ich auf dem XL besser sitze , gefühlt mehr im Fahrrad. Er war sichtlich überrascht. auf dem L fühlte sich der Lenker so nah an und ich saß so aufrecht. Er sagte Ok dann lass uns wieder hoch. Oben die Bike´s wieder abgestellt und das war es dann auch schon fast. habe noch zwei Fragen wegen der Konfiguration und dem Sattel gestellt aber sonst kam da auch nix von ihm zurück. Irgendwie weiss ich jetzt nach 2 Stunden in Bocholt immer noch nicht ob XL jetzt die passende Größe ist -.-
> ...



Wahrscheinlich liegts du zwischen zwei Größen. Du hast beide getestet, auf XL bist du am besten gesessen. Also Problem gelöst? Oder fiel die etwas anderes negatives an XL auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tac85 (9. Januar 2017)

Naja nach 50m fahren auf XL kann ich das meiner Meinung nach nicht beantworten. Habe jetzt einen Termin beim Vermesser und dann sehen wir mal weiter. Er schlägt mir dann verschiedene Rahmen von verschiedenen Herstellern vor. Nachher geht's mit dem gekauften bike dann zum einstellen zu ihm. Gruß 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## alvis (9. Januar 2017)

tac85 schrieb:


> Naja nach 50m fahren auf XL kann ich das meiner Meinung nach nicht beantworten. Habe jetzt einen Termin beim Vermesser und dann sehen wir mal weiter. Er schlägt mir dann verschiedene Rahmen von verschiedenen Herstellern vor. Nachher geht's mit dem gekauften bike dann zum einstellen zu ihm. Gruß
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Kim Totaufe ist demnächst in der Biketown. 
Evtl. Kann man da ja was machen....


----------

